# Non ci si dovrebbe innamorare cosi' dopo i 40 anni



## zona del disastro (27 Dicembre 2009)

:nuke:Salve a tutti,
ho una relazione da un anno e mezzo con una donna sposata. Entrambi abbiamo bambini piccoli, lei ha un marito molto innamorato e con cui lei stessa pare vada daccordo e che non le fa mancare niente e dunque vive la nostra storia con un forte senso di colpa. Molte volte in questi mesi mi ha lasciato, ha chiuso, ma poi mi ha sempre ripreso. Io mi sono separato da poco, ma per motivi indipendenti dalla mia attuale relazione.
Lei all’inizio era molto affettuosa, passionale, piena di slancio ed entusiasmo. Ora da qualche mese mi ha tolto tutta la tenerezza, solo qualche “ti voglio bene”. Anche sessualmente e’ meno presa, anche se i nostri incontri segreti continuano con la stessa frequenza e appagamento di prima.Ma fuori dal letto non la riconosco piu’.  Mi ha anche chiesto di non scriverle e di limitarmi a rispondere ai suoi sms o alle sue telefonate. Io mai le ho chiesto di stravolgere la sua vita familiare, mai mai. Mi sarei accontentato di un po’ di affettuosita’ . Lei invece ora e’ molto controllata anche se poi, se le chiedo se voglia chiudere con me, non mostra decisione di lasciarmi davvero. 
Ora e’ in vacanza con marito e bambini e non si fa sentire manco con un misero sms( “ Non riesco perche’ stiamo sempre insieme” dice riferendosi al marito, ma e’ una stronzata ).
Sono abbastanza disperato. La amo da morire. Il sesso per me e’ secondario, e’ possibile che per lei sia solo quello il motivo per cui sta ancora con me? Io non riesco a ragionare, sono confuso, troppo..preso. Mi ama? E se no, come pare, perche’ non chiude con me? E’ un vampiro che si nutre della mia disperazione per il mio desiderio inappagato di una vita vera con lei?
Davvero non so come venirne fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

Oltre i quaranta?
Libero? 
Sai quante donne ci sono nella tua fascia d'età libere?
Lascia stare una che vuole (chissà perché eh?) conservare la sua tranquillità familiare.


----------



## giobbe (28 Dicembre 2009)

Benvenuto.
Secondo me devi lasciarla prima che vi mettiate in casini più grossi di voi.
La sua famiglia è più importante della vostra storia d'amore.
La sofferenza che proverai a lasciarla è nulla rispetto a quella che provocheresti sfasciando questa famiglia.
Avete fatto un sacco di cazzate, un po' di sofferenza ve la siete anche meritata.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Benvenuto.

Dopo lunghissima riflessione, sono giunta alla conclusione che con l'amore dopo i 40 è meglio chiudere.

E bon parei.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro;4996[FONT=Times New Roman ha detto:
			
		

> Io non riesco a ragionare, sono confuso, troppo..preso. Mi ama? E se no, come pare, perche’ non chiude con me? E’ un vampiro che si nutre della mia disperazione per il mio desiderio inappagato di una vita vera con lei?[/FONT]
> Davvero non so come venirne fuori.


 
Ciao Zona, mi dispiace ma tu ora sei libero e lei no. Quello che vuole secondo me è continuare la vostra relazione da amanti, se chiederai di più si allontanerà e cercherà altrove. Non va trascurato il discorso figli, per una donna separarsi è molto più complicato.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Detta brutalmente: avete iniziato su posizioni di diseguaglianza. Il "Legato" è sempre piu' forte del single.
Magari se tu restavi in famiglia (Hai figli?), ora era lei a struggersi perché non ti separavi....


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Dopo lunghissima riflessione, sono giunta alla conclusione che *con l'amore dopo i 40 è meglio chiudere.*
> 
> E bon parei.


 
Vere capisco saturno congiunto ma non ti sembra esagerata questa affermazione?


----------



## Anna A (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Vere capisco saturno congiunto ma non ti sembra esagerata questa affermazione?


ma tanto.. c'è poco da imporsi: il cuore non chiude mai


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tanto.. c'è poco da imporsi: il cuore non chiude mai


Però lo si può ibernare preferendo la serenità alla felicità.


----------



## Anna A (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Però lo si può ibernare preferendo la serenità alla felicità.


puoi provarci.. ma se arriva chi trova la chiave giusta sei cotto. anzi più sei duro e ibernato e più ti sciogli se succede!!!


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Detta brutalmente: avete iniziato su posizioni di diseguaglianza. Il "Legato" è sempre piu' forte del single.
> Magari se tu restavi in famiglia (Hai figli?), ora era lei a struggersi perché non ti separavi....


Ciao Vere,
ci tengo a ribadire che mai ho fatto pressioni di qualche tipo per farle sfasciare la sua famiglia.Figuriamoci. Ma neanche lei in verita', anzi.
Per i figli, certo che si: ho due bambine.


----------



## Anna A (28 Dicembre 2009)

*zona del disastro*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Vere,
> ci tengo a ribadire che mai ho fatto pressioni di qualche tipo per farle sfasciare la sua famiglia.Figuriamoci. Ma neanche lei in verita', anzi.
> Per i figli, certo che si: ho due bambine.


ma sei bertolaso per caso?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Dopo lunghissima riflessione, sono giunta alla conclusione che con l'amore dopo i 40 è meglio chiudere.
> 
> E bon parei.


Ferma Verena, cazzo, io ho scoperto l'amore dopo i 40...come bisogna chiudere?
A 17 ero tutto innamoroso dolcestilnovista cantore della donna angelicata.
A 20 ho amato e sono stato amato, ma ho anche conosciuto il lato tristo della donna, e che Dio ci scampi da questo flagello.
A 27 ho conosciuto l'ebbrezza del matrimonio.
A 30 ho scoperto le vere gioie del sesso.

Passet, dopo passet, ho capito che l'amore non è certo la soddisfazione dei miei bisogni e il tentativo di fare felice me stesso...

Insomma se solo ora ho compreso che amare è fare la felicità di un'altra persona...lascia che mi perverta ancora un pochettino, prima del fatale incontro con la Duse...per chiudere in bellezza con i giochini pincettiani!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tanto.. c'è poco da imporsi: il cuore non chiude mai


Hai ragione è qualcos'altro che si chiude...ehehehehehe...
E quando hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi...appunto ti resta l'amore!:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Detta brutalmente: avete iniziato su posizioni di diseguaglianza. *Il "Legato" è sempre piu' forte del single.*
> Magari se tu restavi in famiglia (Hai figli?), ora era lei a struggersi perché non ti separavi....


Vabè, è anche quello che ha più da perdere ...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

:rotfl:





Anna A ha detto:


> ma sei bertolaso per caso?:rotfl:


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma se solo ora ho compreso che amare è fare la felicità di un'altra persona...


Quindi perchè non la felicità della propria moglie?


----------



## tatitati (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltre i quaranta?
> Libero?
> Sai quante donne ci sono nella tua fascia d'età libere?
> Lascia stare una che vuole (chissà perché eh?) conservare la sua tranquillità familiare.


 
ma che cavolo di risposta...


----------



## tatitati (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :nuke:Salve a tutti,
> ho una relazione da un anno e mezzo con una donna sposata. Entrambi abbiamo bambini piccoli, lei ha un marito molto innamorato e con cui lei stessa pare vada daccordo e che non le fa mancare niente e dunque vive la nostra storia con un forte senso di colpa. Molte volte in questi mesi mi ha lasciato, ha chiuso, ma poi mi ha sempre ripreso. Io mi sono separato da poco, ma per motivi indipendenti dalla mia attuale relazione.
> Lei all’inizio era molto affettuosa, passionale, piena di slancio ed entusiasmo. Ora da qualche mese mi ha tolto tutta la tenerezza, solo qualche “ti voglio bene”. Anche sessualmente e’ meno presa, anche se i nostri incontri segreti continuano con la stessa frequenza e appagamento di prima.Ma fuori dal letto non la riconosco piu’. Mi ha anche chiesto di non scriverle e di limitarmi a rispondere ai suoi sms o alle sue telefonate. Io mai le ho chiesto di stravolgere la sua vita familiare, mai mai. Mi sarei accontentato di un po’ di affettuosita’ . Lei invece ora e’ molto controllata anche se poi, se le chiedo se voglia chiudere con me, non mostra decisione di lasciarmi davvero.
> Ora e’ in vacanza con marito e bambini e non si fa sentire manco con un misero sms( “ Non riesco perche’ stiamo sempre insieme” dice riferendosi al marito, ma e’ una stronzata ).
> ...


 
non lo si decide. succede e basta.
conosco qualcuno nella tua stessa situazione. 
si è del tutto irrazionali e si desidera ciò che forse, solo in apparenza sembra lontano.
se ami arrivi in fondo...
tieni duro
tifo per te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

Ma che state dicendo?
La felicità?
Quale felicità?
Quella costruita sulla zona del disastro sulle macerie e i cadaveri?
Ha ragione Verena. Dopo una certa età bisogna prendere atto che i giochi sono fatti.
L'età può essere diversa per ognuno, dipende da quel che ha costruito e può ...distruggere.
La vita è una e ha un tempo limitato, non è che fingendo che si resterà giovani per sempre e comportandosi da adolescenti si può sconfiggere la morte.
Poi si diventa patetici.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che state dicendo?
> La felicità?
> Quale felicità?
> Quella costruita sulla zona del disastro sulle macerie e i cadaveri?
> ...


 
Ma quando mai? Non è questione di fingere o meno di essere giovani, ma ognuno di noi merita un'altra possibilità, o più di una.


----------



## tatitati (28 Dicembre 2009)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> ma che state dicendo?
> La felicità?
> Quale felicità?
> Quella costruita sulla zona del disastro sulle macerie e i cadaveri?
> ...


 
ma se c'è gente che si sposa a ottant'anni ma dove cavolo vivi?
L'amore se lo vivi stai bene. Ma che vuol dire quel che scrivi tu?
Guarda che è restando legati tutta la vita a una persona che non significa più nulla per te che ti rovini davvero l'esistenza. Costruire puoi farlo sempre. è restare e soffrire che non condivido. Per fare contento chi? I benpensanti come te? Ma per favore ...


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

tatitati ha detto:


> Guarda che è restando legati tutta la vita a una persona che non significa più nulla per te che ti rovini davvero l'esistenza.


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

tatitati ha detto:


> ma se c'è gente che si sposa a ottant'anni ma dove cavolo vivi?
> L'amore se lo vivi stai bene. Ma che vuol dire quel che scrivi tu?
> Guarda che è restando legati tutta la vita a una persona che non significa più nulla per te che ti rovini davvero l'esistenza. Costruire puoi farlo sempre. è restare e soffrire che non condivido. Per fare contento chi? I benpensanti come te? Ma per favore ...


Ma siamo in questo thread o in un altro?
Ognuno risponde pensando ai casi suoi?
Qui c'è un uomo libero perché ha constatato (per motivi che non conosciamo) l'inconsistenza del suo matrimonio e si è separato e sta vivendo una relazione da single (con responsabilità di due bambini, che dovrebbero comunque essere considerati...) con una donna sposata con due figli che NON VUOLE separarsi.
In QUESTA situazione che senso ha parlare di possibilità, di amore, di ottantenni che si sposano... deve aspettare che lei diventi vedova, i figli siano sposati e fare la cerimonia in casa di riposo?
Ma il senso della realtà e del possibile e del non possibile dove lo mettiamo in freezer?
Se con una persona non ci si può vivere la si lascia (assumendosi tutte le responsabilità relative) e si costruisce su terreno sgombro.
Se si resta tutti nel matrimonio, che si finge di disprezzare, rivendicando il diritto alla "felicità" si sta vivendo fuori dalla realtà, come l'adolescente che pretende indipendenza ma "...ma i soldi pe i' camel, chi te li dà? La borsetta di mammà!"


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si resta tutti nel matrimonio, che si finge di disprezzare, rivendicando il diritto alla "felicità" si sta vivendo fuori dalla realtà, come l'adolescente che pretende indipendenza ma "...ma i soldi pe i' camel, chi te li dà? La borsetta di mammà!"


Lui il matrimonio l'ha chiuso, potrebbe farlo anche lei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lui il matrimonio l'ha chiuso, potrebbe farlo anche lei.


 Senso della realtà: lei non vuole chiuderlo. L'ha detto lui, mica io.
Allora che ricerca della "felicità" è?
Sembra la stessa di chi la vede nel benessere e si rovina in scommesse in attesa della vincita risolutiva.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo in questo thread o in un altro?
> Ognuno risponde pensando ai casi suoi?
> Qui c'è un uomo libero perché ha constatato (per motivi che non conosciamo) l'inconsistenza del suo matrimonio e si è separato e sta vivendo una relazione da single (con responsabilità di due bambini, che dovrebbero comunque essere considerati...) con una donna sposata con due figli che NON VUOLE separarsi.
> In QUESTA situazione che senso ha parlare di possibilità, di amore, di ottantenni che si sposano... deve aspettare che lei diventi vedova, i figli siano sposati e fare la cerimonia in casa di riposo?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senso della realtà: lei non vuole chiuderlo. L'ha detto lui, mica io.
> Allora che ricerca della "felicità" è?
> Sembra la stessa di chi la vede nel benessere e si rovina in scommesse in attesa della vincita risolutiva.


Lei adesso non vuole chiudere, magari lo farà in seguito. O lui troverà un'altra. Perchè quando la via è difficile bisogna parlare per forza di irrealtà? Persa l'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, altrimenti è altra cosa. Poi ci si può imporre di non amare, ma che vita è?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lui il matrimonio l'ha chiuso,* potrebbe *farlo anche lei.


Potrebbe ma non vuole  (di grazia e' un sua scelta).
Ma mica si puo' cavar sangue dalle rape


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lei adesso non vuole chiudere, magari lo farà in seguito. O lui troverà un'altra. Perchè quando la via è difficile bisogna parlare per forza di irrealtà? *Persa l'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, altrimenti è altra cosa. Poi ci si può imporre di non amare, ma che vita è?*



Proprio perche' l'amore e' irrazionale in genere porta  a fare scelte avventate.
Lei, che non vuole uscire di casa, quest'amore l'ha gia' bello che razionalizzato, ha definito limiti precisi...ora lui e' cotto e lei si allontana (detto da lui)  pensare a questa relazione come qualcos'altro diverso da quello che hanno ora non ti sembra pura fantasia?


----------



## tatitati (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo in questo thread o in un altro?
> Ognuno risponde pensando ai casi suoi?
> Qui c'è un uomo libero perché ha constatato (per motivi che non conosciamo) l'inconsistenza del suo matrimonio e si è separato e sta vivendo una relazione da single (con responsabilità di due bambini, che dovrebbero comunque essere considerati...) con una donna sposata con due figli che NON VUOLE separarsi.
> In QUESTA situazione che senso ha parlare di possibilità, di amore, di ottantenni che si sposano... deve aspettare che lei diventi vedova, i figli siano sposati e fare la cerimonia in casa di riposo?
> ...


bla bla bla bla


----------



## Anna A (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lei adesso non vuole chiudere, magari lo farà in seguito. O lui troverà un'altra. Perchè quando la via è difficile bisogna parlare per forza di irrealtà? *Persa l'amore è un sentimento irrazionale,* altrimenti è altra cosa. Poi ci si può imporre di non amare, ma che vita è?


l'amore non è un sentimento. è l'amore.


----------



## aristocat (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lui il matrimonio l'ha chiuso, potrebbe farlo anche lei.


Mah... il discrimine secondo me sta nel fatto che lui ha capito che l'amore per sua moglie è finito a prescindere, e che non si sente di recitare una commedia (o una tragedia?) per salvare le apparenze. 
(qui, essendoci in ballo due figlie, possiamo essere o non essere d'accordo...sarebbe interessante sapere come sta gestendo questo difficile percorso di separazione)
Lui ha proceduto con un'analisi, ha sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile (spero!) e ha tratto la sua conclusione. 

Lei invece o deve ancora trarle, le conclusioni (e quindi si mantiene"attendista"), oppure ha semplicemente preso decisioni opposte a quelle di Zona. Cioè che comunque non vale la pena chiudere il matrimonio e che - per la sua morale - è lecito concedersi un "giretto in calesse"...

ari


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mika... il discrimine secondo me sta nel fatto che lui ha capito che l'amore per sua moglie è finito a prescindere, e che non si sente di recitare una commedia (o una tragedia?) per salvare le apparenze.
> (qui, essendoci in ballo due figlie, possiamo essere o non essere d'accordo...sarebbe interessante sapere come sta gestendo questo difficile percorso di separazione)
> Lui ha proceduto con un'analisi, ha sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile (spero!) e ha tratto la sua conclusione.
> 
> ...


Certo che è così, ma ribadisco, per una donna, soprattutto con figli, è difficile prendere una decisione. Soprattutto se il matrimonio regge (in qualche modo ma regge). Da qui ad affermare che dopo la fine di un matrimonio sia impossibile innamorarsi (anzi meglio che non succeda) ce ne vuole però.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mika... il discrimine secondo me sta nel fatto che lui ha capito che l'amore per sua moglie è finito a prescindere, e che non si sente di recitare una commedia (o una tragedia?) per salvare le apparenze.
> (qui, essendoci in ballo due figlie, possiamo essere o non essere d'accordo...sarebbe interessante sapere come sta gestendo questo difficile percorso di separazione)
> Lui ha proceduto con un'analisi, ha sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile (spero!) e ha tratto la sua conclusione.
> 
> ...


Esatto!

Ora spetta a Zona decidere se trova opportuno continuare nutrendo speranze di poter vivere pienamente questo amore (speranze che potrebbero essere vane e che a detta di lei al momento sono vane) o mollare la presa.

Bisogna anche vedere cosa ci si puo' far bastare


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Ora spetta a Zona decidere se trova opportuno continuare nutrendo speranze di poter vivere pienamente questo amore (speranze che potrebbero essere vane e che a detta di lei al momento sono vane) o mollare la presa.
> 
> *Bisogna anche vedere cosa ci si puo' far bastare*


Il senso è proprio questo, a lei può bastare così, magari in attesa che i figli crescano. Se Zona vuole altro chiude e guarda avanti. E si innamora ancora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lei adesso non vuole chiudere, magari lo farà in seguito. O lui troverà un'altra. Perchè quando la via è difficile bisogna parlare per forza di irrealtà? Persa l'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, altrimenti è altra cosa. Poi ci si può imporre di non amare, ma che vita è?


Altroché ce lo si può imporre!!!
Amore è volere il bene dell'altro. Che amore è quello che pretende che l'amato viva nell'inganno?
Se ci si vuole separare ci si separa. Lo sappiamo bene tutti.
Se si va avanti anni non si vuole e l'ammmore è solo una parola per riempirsi il vuoto dell'anima.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altroché ce lo si può imporre!!!


Imporsi di provare qualcosa che non si prova? Per cosa? Per chi?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Dopo lunghissima riflessione, sono giunta alla conclusione che con l'amore dopo i 40 è meglio chiudere.
> 
> E bon parei.


ma dai


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Imporsi di provare qualcosa che non si prova*? Per cosa? Per chi?


No, ma ci si puo' imporre di lasciare qualcuno nonostante l'amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Imporsi di provare qualcosa che non si prova? Per cosa? Per chi?


Non ho detto imporsi l'amore, ho detto imporsi di non coltivare l'amore.
E' possibilissimo.
Ma non hai detto mille volte anche tu (e concordo) che l'amore va coltivato ogni giorno, nel matrimonio, per non farlo morire e che è un impegno duro e difficile?
E invece in una relazione extra è una forza irresistibile e un fuoco che non si spegne?
L'amore va coltivato eccome!
Se si riconosce che non ci sono le condizioni per viverlo con rispetto, dignità (di tutti!) e con ...amore , si smette di coltivarselo e si esaurirà.
Si soffrirà? Certo! Ma mica si può eliminare la sofferenza dalla vita! E vivere nella menzogna, nell'ipocrisia, nel sotterfugio è felicità?


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, ma ci si puo' imporre di lasciare qualcuno nonostante l'amore.


Questo sì, anche se per me è assurdo e controproducente. Anche se in questo caso capisco i discorsi sul non innamorarsi più.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Questo sì, anche se per me è assurdo e controproducente. Anche se in questo caso capisco i discorsi sul non innamorarsi più.


Dipende sempre da come la si vuol vivere: per me e' riduttivo relegarsi al ruolo dell'amante a qualunque eta'... tutti meriterebbero di viversi un amore pieno.
In questi termini io mi chiamerei fuori dai giochi, credo di meritarmi di piu' e di poter dare piu' che una stampella su cui reggersi.
C'e' chi rimane e sta al gioco, non c'e' niente di male.
Non c'entra un tubo il non innamorarsi piu' col decidere su come vivere quell'amore o non viverlo affatto.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E vivere nella menzogna, nell'ipocrisia, nel sotterfugio è felicità?


No Persa non è felicità, ma c'è chi non riesce a vivere se non così. L'amore va coltivato ma ci vuole anche coraggio. Non tutti ce l'hanno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> No Persa non è felicità, ma c'è chi non riesce a vivere se non così. L'amore va coltivato ma ci vuole anche coraggio. Non tutti ce l'hanno.


 Non vedo perché incoraggiare alla ...vigliaccheria.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> No Persa non è felicità, ma c'è chi non riesce a vivere se non così. L'amore va coltivato ma ci vuole anche coraggio. Non tutti ce l'hanno.


Ci vuole  coraggio anche a dire basta a un amore che non ci fare stare bene.
L'amore, in una coppia e' il bene di tutt'e due... se uno sta male deve prendere coraggio e andarsene, anche questo e' un coraggio che non tutti hanno.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'amore, in una coppia e' il bene di tutt'e due... se uno sta male deve prendere coraggio e andarsene, anche questo e' un coraggio che non tutti hanno.


Dipende cosa significa stare male.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Vere capisco saturno congiunto ma non ti sembra esagerata questa affermazione?


 
per niente.

E mi spiego meglio: se uno ai 40 un compagno ce l'ha, e' ora che MATURI e lavori sul rapporto.

Se non ce l'ha, okay, puo' aver senso aspettare l'amore. Ma mettendosi comodi nel mentre, eh!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Vere,
> ci tengo a ribadire che mai ho fatto pressioni di qualche tipo per farle sfasciare la sua famiglia.Figuriamoci. Ma neanche lei in verita', anzi.
> Per i figli, certo che si: ho due bambine.


 
e valeva la pena sfasciare tutto?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per niente.
> 
> E mi spiego meglio: se uno ai 40 un compagno ce l'ha, e' ora che MATURI e lavori sul rapporto.
> 
> Se non ce l'ha, okay, puo' aver senso aspettare l'amore. Ma mettendosi comodi nel mentre, eh!!!


è già diverso


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tanto.. c'è poco da imporsi: il cuore non chiude mai


 
dipende.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Non è questione di fingere o meno di essere giovani, *ma ognuno di noi merita un'altra possibilità, o più di una*.


 
non a spese del dolore altrui.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lui il matrimonio l'ha chiuso, potrebbe farlo anche lei.


 
certo, creiamo degli altri infelici. Lui dovrebbe tornare a casina e pensare alle sue bambine. E magari maturare un po'. Troppi buttano i matrimoni nel cesso con infinita leggerezza.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non a spese del dolore altrui.


Ma se si chiude un rapporto, matrimonio o convivenza che sia, perchè si è innamorati di un'altra persona non si può pretendere che sia tutto rose e fiori eh. Sto parlando di amore, non di avventura.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Dipende cosa significa stare male.


Ognuno sta' male a modo suo... ma se uno sta male vuol dire che non sta bene ed e' motivo sufficiente per andarsene.
Zona non mi pare stia molto bene nella relazione, o stiamo leggendo due thread diversi?


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ognuno sta' male a modo suo... ma se uno sta male vuol dire che non sta bene ed e' motivo sufficiente per andarsene.
> Zona non mi pare stia molto bene nella relazione, o stiamo leggendo due thread diversi?


Non sta bene perchè lui ha chiuso e lei no, quindi le aspettative adesso sono diverse.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è già diverso


 
eh andavo di corsaa!:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma se si chiude un rapporto, matrimonio o convivenza che sia, perchè si è innamorati di un'altra persona non si può pretendere che sia tutto rose e fiori eh. Sto parlando di amore, non di avventura.


 
l'amore deve tenere i piedini per terra. E se l'altro di cui siamo innamorati certe scelte non le fa, è AUTOLESIONISTA - e non poco EGOISTA nei confronti della NOSTRA famiglia - sfasciare il proprio matrimonio nella speranza (recondita) che vinto dal nostro sacrificio l'altro cambi idea.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2009)

però Zona ha detto che si è separato per motivi indipendenti dalla relazione con questa signora

dunque forse non riteneva che  il suo matrimonio potesse essere salvato
indipendentemente dalla possibilità di rifarsi una vita con la signora

magari avrebbe continuato la relazione come prima
solo che lei è cambiata
e forse è cambiata perchè adesso le loro situazioni sono disallineate e lei teme che lui possa pretendere un di più che lei non intende dargli


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non sta bene perchè lui ha chiuso e lei no, quindi le aspettative adesso sono diverse.


E quindi?
Non e' che quello che ci va bene ora ci vada bene per sempre.
Ora a lui non va piu' bene ed e' giusto che cambi aria.


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

tatitati ha detto:


> non lo si decide. succede e basta.
> conosco qualcuno nella tua stessa situazione.
> si è del tutto irrazionali e si desidera ciò che forse, solo in apparenza sembra lontano.
> se ami arrivi in fondo...
> ...


Grazie di cuoretatitati!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però Zona ha detto che si è separato per motivi indipendenti dalla relazione con questa signora


 
avevo letto.

Ma sinceramente quanti mariti e mogli "orrendi" appaiono tali perché li si vede attraverso gli occhiali tinti di rosa della nuova infatuazione?!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però Zona ha detto che si è separato per motivi indipendenti dalla relazione con questa signora
> 
> dunque forse non riteneva che  il suo matrimonio potesse essere salvato
> indipendentemente dalla possibilità di rifarsi una vita con la signora
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> avevo letto.
> 
> Ma sinceramente quanti mariti e mogli "orrendi" appaiono tali perché li si vede attraverso gli occhiali tinti di rosa della nuova infatuazione?!


Dipende, qualcuno attraverso gli occhi dell'amante vede anche che il proprio matrimonio e'  fallito, senza idealizzare la nuova relazione.

E' capitato a mio fratello


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> .....
> Ma sinceramente quanti mariti e mogli "orrendi" appaiono tali perché li si vede attraverso gli occhiali tinti di rosa della nuova infatuazione?!


domanda sacrosanta

e fa il paio con

e quanti coniugi restano proprio così orrendi 
quando l'infatuazione si spegne 
o quando, per qualunque motivo, diventa attuale la scelta tra il coniuge incomodo o lo splendido nuovo amore?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende, qualcuno attraverso gli occhi dell'amante vede anche che il proprio matrimonio e' fallito, senza idealizzare la nuova relazione.
> 
> E' capitato a mio fratello


senz'altro
ma vogliamo dircelo che è più raro?
ed addirittura più raro che poi duri il rapporto con chi era l'amante nel momento di questa presa di coscienza?


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e valeva la pena sfasciare tutto?


La mia relazione extra,chiamiamola cosi', e' iniziata un anno e mezzo fa e a quel tempo mia moglie mi avava gia' tradito un paio di volte. Il nostro matrimonio e' naufragato prima, per tanti motivi, e io alla fine molto banalmente lo ammetto ho finito per dare all'altra tutto quello che a mia moglie non avevo mai dato. La domanda retrospettiva "ne valeva la pena" ora ha un senso( non per colpa tua, Vere, sono dati che non avevi,scusa), e cmq non so rispondere. Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio, 11 di fidanzamento, vale la pena chiudere? E soprattutto, si puo' davvero chiudere? 
Ultimo dato: la separazione l'ha chiesta mia moglie, 1 mese prima di sapere della mia relazione e 1 mese prima di confessarmi i suoi di tradimenti.
Ancora una cosa: stiamo affrontando credo civilmente la sep, le bambine credo ne risentano meno di quanto si immagini poiche' io gia' da anni vivo per lavoro fuori.Ora passiamo le vac insieme, non litighiamo piu'( non ci sono aspettative, dice mia moglie, ormai), insomma cerchiamo di fare meno danni possibile.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ultimo dato: la separazione l'ha chiesta mia moglie, 1 mese prima di sapere della mia relazione e 1 mese prima di confessarmi i suoi di tradimenti.


Lei ha chiesto la separazione? Quindi il tradimento era reciproco. Che cosa è cambiato adesso nel vostro rapporto?


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però Zona ha detto che si è separato per motivi indipendenti dalla relazione con questa signora
> 
> dunque forse non riteneva che il suo matrimonio potesse essere salvato
> indipendentemente dalla possibilità di rifarsi una vita con la signora
> ...


 si ...mhh..come vi ho detto non e' un periodo che ragiono bene...amoremio forse ha individuato un motivo, mi pare abbia centrato il problema. Grazie.
Ma il grazie devo dirlo a tutti voi, siete belle persone davvero.
Poi volevo aggiungere:io alla mia amante non ho chiesto di sfasciare la sua famiglia e venirsene con me, sarebbe assurdo( sto bene da solo a fumare a letto e a fare i cavoli miei come e quando voglio, non desidero un'altra moglie). Ma se una vuole l'amante deve comportarsi da amante, credo, non fare il frigorifero col sensualcontrol. Credo che, puo' sembrare paradossale, ma si abbiano dei doveri verso una persona con cui si va a letto da 18 mesi, non la si puo' trattare da riserva di emozioni e poi pretendere che stia li' buona fino alla prox scopata. Se io fossi piu' stronzo non starei a pretendere da lei vezzi e carezze, mi accontenterei della scopata settimanale( scusate i termini brutali) che fa bene anche alla salute e chiusa li. Invece temo di non aver capito nulla della vita e sto qui a piangere pensandola nelle braccia di suo marito, che sara' pure suo marito ma per me e' "l'altro". E io ne sto morendo di questa cosa.
Saluti a tutti e grazie ancora.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> ( sto bene da solo a fumare a letto e a fare i cavoli miei come e quando voglio, non desidero un'altra moglie). Ma se una vuole l'amante deve comportarsi da amante, credo, non fare il frigorifero col sensualcontrol.


Sul fare i cavoli miei come e quando voglio quoto :up:.
Ma... che cosa vorresti allora da questa donna? Più coinvolgimento? Più passione? Più attenzioni? Sono giorni di festa, mica è facile con un marito e dei figli su...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lei ha chiesto la separazione? Quindi il tradimento era reciproco. Che cosa è cambiato adesso nel vostro rapporto?


Formalmente corretto e civile.
Lei dice che i suoi tradimenti erano giustificati,il mio no, che io le ho rovinato la vita.( Pero' nessuno l ha costretta a stare con me). 
Cmq non ne parliamo senno finisce che litighiamo
Lei dice che doveva farlo per rispetto verso se stessa.
Ha pianto quando siamo andati in tribunale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> si ...mhh..come vi ho detto non e' un periodo che ragiono bene...amoremio forse ha individuato un motivo, mi pare abbia centrato il problema. Grazie.
> Ma il grazie devo dirlo a tutti voi, siete belle persone davvero.
> Poi volevo aggiungere:io alla mia amante non ho chiesto di sfasciare la sua famiglia e venirsene con me, sarebbe assurdo( sto bene da solo a fumare a letto e a fare i cavoli miei come e quando voglio, non desidero un'altra moglie). Ma se una vuole l'amante deve comportarsi da amante, credo, non fare il frigorifero col sensualcontrol. Credo che, puo' sembrare paradossale, ma si abbiano dei doveri verso una persona con cui si va a letto da 18 mesi, non la si puo' trattare da riserva di emozioni e poi pretendere che stia li' buona fino alla prox scopata. Se io fossi piu' stronzo non starei a pretendere da lei vezzi e carezze, mi accontenterei della scopata settimanale( scusate i termini brutali) che fa bene anche alla salute e chiusa li. Invece temo di non aver capito nulla della vita e sto qui a piangere pensandola nelle braccia di suo marito, che sara' pure suo marito ma per me e' "l'altro". E io ne sto morendo di questa cosa.
> Saluti a tutti e grazie ancora.


Forse tu non vuoi ancora una moglie perché dopo 25 anni di coppia appprezzi un po' la libertà, ma non vuoi neanche un'amante, vuoi una fidanzata. Hai esigenze sentimentali, comprensibile da parte di un single.
E se dopo 25 anni ci si può bellamente fregare dei bisogni dell'altro, figurati se non lo si può fare dopo 18 mesi.
Io so di traditrici che erano veramente stupefatte dalle richieste dell'amante che, chiedendo maggiori attenzioni sentimentali, metteva a rischio un matrimonio e una famiglia che non avevano alcuna intenzione di rompere. Del resto era proprio per emozioni a intermittenza, ricaricanti (e non per aver un fidanzato esigente) che avevano voluto un amante...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senz'altro
> ma vogliamo dircelo che è più raro?
> ed addirittura più raro che poi duri il rapporto con chi era l'amante nel momento di questa presa di coscienza?


E' piu' raro ma solo perche' e' piu' raro che si tradisca per motivi "validi" (messo tra virgolette perche' nessun motivo e' veramente valido) piuttosto che per "puttanatine" ( tra virgolette anche questo).

L'amante dopo dipende dal e' libera o no? Era compatibilita' o solo un calesse? E' sempre un'incognita come ogni relazione, non credo abbia meno probabilita' di riuscita di una qualunque altra coppia... mio fratello che ho tirato in ballo prima, ora vive con l'ex amante da circa due anni e non ho mai visto una coppia meglio assortita... e' veramente una storia "tipo" della moglie strega, amante d'oro e mio fratello uomo deficiente che si e' sposato a "caso"


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Formalmente corretto e civile.
> *Lei dice che i suoi tradimenti erano giustificati,il mio no, che io le ho rovinato la vita*.( Pero' nessuno l ha costretta a stare con me).
> Cmq non ne parliamo senno finisce che litighiamo
> Lei dice che doveva farlo per rispetto verso se stessa.
> Ha pianto quando siamo andati in tribunale.


Ah...:unhappy:


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sul fare i cavoli miei come e quando voglio quoto :up:.
> Ma... che cosa vorresti allora da questa donna? Più coinvolgimento? Più passione? Più attenzioni? Sono giorni di festa, mica è facile con un marito e dei figli su...


Ciao MiKa
prima stavamo sempre a scriverci, lei mi diceva cose bellissime,la sentivo mia anche se la vedevo poco o niente...ora parliamo solo al tel quando puo', e ammetto che succede spesso, ma forse hai ragione..spero tu abbia ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao MiKa
> prima stavamo sempre a scriverci, lei mi diceva cose bellissime,la sentivo mia anche se la vedevo poco o niente...ora parliamo solo al tel quando puo', e ammetto che succede spesso, ma forse hai ragione..spero tu abbia ragione


 A volte leggendo di storie d'amore mi ricordo di mia madre che quando ero adolescente si lamentava che volevo sempre uscire e mi diceva "...era così bello quando volevi sempre la mamma!" e io "Quando?" "Quando avevi 2 anni"...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse tu non vuoi ancora una moglie perché dopo 25 anni di coppia appprezzi un po' la libertà, ma non vuoi neanche un'amante, vuoi una fidanzata. Hai esigenze sentimentali, comprensibile da parte di un single.
> E se dopo 25 anni ci si può bellamente fregare dei bisogni dell'altro, figurati se non lo si può fare dopo 18 mesi.
> Io so di traditrici che erano veramente stupefatte dalle richieste dell'amante che, chiedendo maggiori attenzioni sentimentali, metteva a rischio un matrimonio e una famiglia che non avevano alcuna intenzione di rompere. Del resto era proprio per emozioni a intermittenza, ricaricanti (e non per aver un fidanzato esigente) che avevano voluto un amante...




Mi puoi dare altri dettagli? E' interessante cio' che scrivi,Persa, e io non ci sto con la testa, ho bis di capire.
Che c... devo fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> Mi puoi dare altri dettagli? E' interessante cio' che scrivi,Persa, e io non ci sto con la testa, ho bis di capire.
> Che c... devo fare?


Non è difficile.
Una persona (uomo o donna non cambia) ha desiderio di costruire una famiglia e lo fa e si impegna per questo ed è orgogliosa di ciò che ha costruito: una famiglia, appunto, una casa confortevole, affetti sicuri.
Poi passa un periodi di fatica, tristezza,depressione, raffreddamento (relativo, eh, il sesso c'è sempre), noia, paura della fine delle possibilità di scelta e vede la strada libera, dritta verso la morte, senza neppure degli alberi ombrosi ai lati. In quel periodo conosce un'altra persona disponibile a ravvivare il grigiore della quotidianeità e ritiene di potersi vivere una cosa che la impegna dal punto di vista orario come un massaggio o una visita dal parrucchiere e ...se la concede, egoisticamente. Pensa che un po' di egoismo che non va a intaccare le sue sicurezze se lo può concedere...
Se l'amante chiede di più lo vede come un folle che pretende che sia lei stessa a picconare e mettere dinamite alle colonne di quel che ha costruito.


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E' piu' raro ma solo perche' e' piu' raro che si tradisca per motivi "validi" (messo tra virgolette perche' nessun motivo e' veramente valido) piuttosto che per "puttanatine" ( tra virgolette anche questo).
> 
> L'amante dopo dipende dal e' libera o no? Era compatibilita' o solo un calesse? E' sempre un'incognita come ogni relazione, non credo abbia meno probabilita' di riuscita di una qualunque altra coppia... mio fratello che ho tirato in ballo prima, ora vive con l'ex amante da circa due anni e non ho mai visto una coppia meglio assortita... e' veramente una storia "tipo" della moglie strega, amante d'oro e mio fratello uomo deficiente che si e' sposato a "caso"


Resta che il caso di tuo fratello sia una vera isola felice per cui mi congratulo... ma abitualmente non si tradisce perché il matrimonio é disastroso bensì perché ci si vuole rifare bagnando il becco (anche in senso sentimentale) altrove, quindi é davvero raro che il traditore mandi a gambe all'aria un matrimonio per uno o alcuni tradimenti.... (i trasgressori non sapranno mai la verità reciproca, di solito si propinano le stesse bugie destinate ai coniugi: si tradisce quasi sempre per la prima volta

Comunque quello che mi lascia perplessa, specie dopo che ho letto vari intelligenti interventi, é che questo signore si stupisca che una moglie prenda coscienza di sé, e che l'amante renda palese che a lei interessa solo ed unicamente il ruolo da amante (che ha una parabola!!!). 
Siamo al paradosso che si pretendono doveri da chi ci frequenta "biblicamente" da 18 mesi (a fasi alterne come da manuale degli amanti) e non si facciano profonde riflessioni su cosa abbiamo o non abbiamo fatto per far fallire il matrimonio...
Ancora peggio, e lo dico con la consapevolezza che certe situazioni vadano valutate, fosse anche a posteriori, qui si rivendica una sensibilità da parte di un'amante che ha dimostrato chiaramente che quello che le sta bene é la tresca e non altro...  siamo obiettivi, perché meravigliarsi se una persona che tradisce vuole restare in coppia e ci si auspichi che abbia la sensibilità per capire le paturnie di un amante?... non ha avuta per il marito e, comunque, ha palesato chiaramente le sue intenzioni circa il rapporto.
Per me la meraviglia é che ci si meravigli e si resti delusi...
Sto pensando che contrariamente a quello che ho sempre sostenuto, non sono le incognite il problema del tradimento, é proprio il tradimento ad essere un'incognita!!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è difficile.
> Una persona (uomo o donna non cambia) ha desiderio di costruire una famiglia e lo fa e si impegna per questo ed è orgogliosa di ciò che ha costruito: una famiglia, appunto, una casa confortevole, affetti sicuri.
> Poi passa un periodi di fatica, tristezza,depressione, raffreddamento (relativo, eh, il sesso c'è sempre), noia, paura della fine delle possibilità di scelta e vede la strada libera, dritta verso la morte, senza neppure degli alberi ombrosi ai lati. In quel periodo conosce un'altra persona disponibile a ravvivare il grigiore della quotidianeità e ritiene di potersi vivere una cosa che la impegna dal punto di vista orario come un massaggio o una visita dal parrucchiere e ...se la concede, egoisticamente. Pensa che un po' di egoismo che non va a intaccare le sue sicurezze se lo può concedere...
> Se l'amante chiede di più lo vede come un folle che pretende che sia lei stessa a picconare e mettere dinamite alle colonne di quel che ha costruito.


Meglio non si poteva dire...
E non é casuale che accada in quel periodo che, appunto,  spesso é la "vacanza" dal quotidiano impegno... vacanza che non deve appunto interferire col quotidiano.
Bruja


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è difficile.
> Una persona (uomo o donna non cambia) ha desiderio di costruire una famiglia e lo fa e si impegna per questo ed è orgogliosa di ciò che ha costruito: una famiglia, appunto, una casa confortevole, affetti sicuri.
> Poi passa un periodi di fatica, tristezza,depressione, raffreddamento (relativo, eh, il sesso c'è sempre), noia, paura della fine delle possibilità di scelta e vede la strada libera, dritta verso la morte, senza neppure degli alberi ombrosi ai lati. In quel periodo conosce un'altra persona disponibile a ravvivare il grigiore della quotidianeità e ritiene di potersi vivere una cosa che la impegna dal punto di vista orario come un massaggio o una visita dal parrucchiere e ...se la concede, egoisticamente. Pensa che un po' di egoismo che non va a intaccare le sue sicurezze se lo può concedere...
> Se l'amante chiede di più lo vede come un folle che pretende che sia lei stessa a picconare e mettere dinamite alle colonne di quel che ha costruito.


Io non chiedo di piu'.
Chiedere che mi dica "ti amo" come faceva all'inizio e' chiedere di piu'?
Perche' prima si e ora no? Non mi ama, ok, allora perche' non chiude con questo che rompe le palle lui e il sentimento?
Non capisco, qualcosa non mi torna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Meglio non si poteva dire...
> E non é casuale che accada in quel periodo che, appunto, spesso é la "vacanza" dal quotidiano impegno... vacanza che non deve appunto interferire col quotidiano.
> Bruja


 Appunto, una vacanza. Quando mai un albergatore pretenderebe di vederci traslocare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non chiedo di piu'.
> Chiedere che mi dica "ti amo" come faceva all'inizio e' chiedere di piu'?
> Perche' prima si e ora no? Non mi ama, ok, allora perche' non chiude con questo che rompe le palle lui e il sentimento?
> Non capisco, qualcosa non mi torna.


 Perché prima era funzionale a lei stessa per trovare la carica per tradire. Ora non è più funzionale perché se tu occupassi più spazio sentimentale interferiresti con quello che vuol mantenere come rapporto privilegiato e lo metteresti in pericolo.
Tornando alla metafora della vacanza, già nel post precedente, si parte volentieri, ma poi si ha voglia di tornare a casa...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Resta che il caso di tuo fratello sia una vera isola felice per cui mi congratulo... ma abitualmente non si tradisce perché il matrimonio é disastroso bensì perché ci si vuole rifare bagnando il becco (anche in senso sentimentale) altrove, quindi é davvero raro che il traditore mandi a gambe all'aria un matrimonio per uno o alcuni tradimenti.... (i trasgressori non sapranno mai la verità reciproca, di solito si propinano le stesse bugie destinate ai coniugi: si tradisce quasi sempre per la prima volta
> 
> Bruja


Infatti dicevo che e' piu' raro, proprio perche' in genere i motivi dei tradimenti son puttanatine:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> *Io non chiedo di piu'.*
> Chiedere che mi dica "ti amo" come faceva all'inizio e' chiedere di piu'?
> Perche' prima si e ora no? Non mi ama, ok, allora perche' non chiude con questo che rompe le palle lui e il sentimento?
> Non capisco, qualcosa non mi torna.


Se non vuoi chiedere di piu' dovresti accontentarti di quello che ti viene dato.

Ti faccio una domanda, come fai a credere ai "ti amo"  di una persona che e' "sentimentalmente bugiarda" perche' con molta probabilita' dice "ti amo" anche al marito?


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vuoi chiedere di piu' dovresti accontentarti di quello che ti viene dato.
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, come fai a credere ai "ti amo"  di una persona che e' "sentimentalmente bugiarda" perche' con molta probabilita' dice "ti amo" anche al marito?


Togli "con molta probabilità".....  Il voler mantenere un rapporto anche solo di facciata  ha determinate obbligatorietà.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Devo scappare, ma volevo fornire a Zona un possibile imput di riflessione.

Torno al matrimonio: quello non ERA un matrimonio. Lui assente per lavoro SEMPRE, lui "SOLO" e "LIBERO".

Eravate due single formalmente legati da un vincolo, adesso sta venendo meno pure quello.

Perché in tanti anni questa _singletudine di fatto (in questo quadro, conta chi ha tradito prima chi?!)_ invece di "STRINGERE" il legame?! (non ci credo alla balla del lavoro: due che vogliono stare insieme, prima o poi trovano il modo).


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2009)

*....*

Probabilmente Verena ha fatto una domanda centrale.
Questa coppia era davvero una coppia o due che vivevano formalmente insieme ma praticamente soli? Lei con un marito assente per lavoro (un po' da vedova bianca), e lui che dal suo lavoro ha avuto una vita parziale da single... insomma l'ambiente di coppia sembrava un tantino arido e si sa che la paglia se incontra il fiammifero.....
Da qui a parlare di afflati e affinità elettive... non vorrei demolire speranze e idealizzazioni,  ma siamo tecnicamente di fronte ad un tradimento standard, dove il ti amo, l'adorazione e le affinità elettive sono un ottimo condimento per dar sapore alla vivanda, una volta assaporata più volte si mangia il piatto forte e si tralasciano i contorni...
Bruja


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vuoi chiedere di piu' dovresti accontentarti di quello che ti viene dato.
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, come fai a credere ai "ti amo" di una persona che e' "sentimentalmente bugiarda" perche' con molta probabilita' dice "ti amo" anche al marito?


 Lei sostiene che non lo dice manco al marito:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2009)

*zona*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che non lo dice manco al marito:carneval:


Se lo dice lei...
Bruja


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Devo scappare, ma volevo fornire a Zona un possibile imput di riflessione.
> 
> Torno al matrimonio: *quello non ERA un matrimonio*. Lui assente per lavoro SEMPRE, lui "SOLO" e "LIBERO".
> 
> ...


 Ma non era un matrimonio neppure prima che io andassi a lavorare fuori.
Lo dice sempre anche mia moglie.
E cmq Vere hai ragione, certo che hai ragione.
Ne ho di cose su cui riflettere. Grazie a tutti:blank:


----------



## disincanto (28 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao Zone,
ho letto un pò la tua situazione...che dire? Non penso che il fatto che tu sia ritornato single sia un elemento determinante del suo cambiamento...penso piuttosto che lei, ora più di prima, si trovi di fronte ad una decisione da prendere a causa della tua nuova situazione...ma se amasse davvero dovrebbe prendere forza dal tuo essere single e chiudere per stare con te (con tutte le accortezze del caso visto che ci sono i figli)...più in generale penso che molte persone, vuoi per vigliaccheria, vuoi per comodità, vuoi per mancanza di vero amore, una volta di fronte alla concretezza della scelta preferiscono tornare indietro...con tutti i danni del caso (x se stessi, ma soprattutto per la persona che viene lasciata da sola o cmq in un mare di dubbi e sola). Ovviamente non so quale sia il caso della tua lei, ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che in una situazione di disparità (uno accompagnato e l'altro no), sia più forte quello non single: ha sempre un luogo fisico e di abitudini in cui, tutto sommato, non è male rifugiarsi...(qst frase l'ho scritta con profondo DISGUSTO...ma qst è la realtà nel 99% dei casi...); il peggio va a noi single...che non possiamo parlarne ad anima viva, che soffraimo senza conforto alcuno salvo qst forum...
Sono una romantica e spererei che la tua storia si chiudesse al meglio: cioè chi si ama sta insieme, chi non si ama ne prende atto (sempre con tutte le accortezze del caso possibili)...ma sappi che c'è troppa comodità in giro, soprattutto nel giro del club degli sposini/ne insoddisfatti...si sceglie la soluzione più comoda e ci si convince che quella sia la cosa più giusta...(bleee)
Su quando capiti l'amore direi che non c'è età: meglio se certe situazioni deleterie non accadessero mai...soprattutto quando si è "più grandi"...
In bocca al lupo da Alice nel paese delle meraviglie al ritorno dal viaggio...quando le si cancella piano piano davanti il mondo incantato...:carneval:


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

disincanto ha detto:


> Ciao Zone,
> ho letto un pò la tua situazione...che dire? Non penso che il fatto che tu sia ritornato single sia un elemento determinante del suo cambiamento...penso piuttosto che lei, ora più di prima, si trovi di fronte ad una decisione da prendere a causa della tua nuova situazione...ma se amasse davvero dovrebbe prendere forza dal tuo essere single e chiudere per stare con te (con tutte le accortezze del caso visto che ci sono i figli)...più in generale penso che molte persone, vuoi per vigliaccheria, vuoi per comodità, vuoi per mancanza di vero amore, una volta di fronte alla concretezza della scelta preferiscono tornare indietro...con tutti i danni del caso (x se stessi, ma soprattutto per la persona che viene lasciata da sola o cmq in un mare di dubbi e sola). Ovviamente non so quale sia il caso della tua lei, ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che in una situazione di disparità (uno accompagnato e l'altro no), sia più forte quello non single: ha sempre un luogo fisico e di abitudini in cui, tutto sommato, non è male rifugiarsi...(qst frase l'ho scritta con profondo DISGUSTO...ma qst è la realtà nel 99% dei casi...); il peggio va a noi single...che non possiamo parlarne ad anima viva, che soffraimo senza conforto alcuno salvo qst forum...
> Sono una romantica e spererei che la tua storia si chiudesse al meglio: cioè chi si ama sta insieme, chi non si ama ne prende atto (sempre con tutte le accortezze del caso possibili)...ma sappi che c'è troppa comodità in giro, soprattutto nel giro del club degli sposini/ne insoddisfatti...si sceglie la soluzione più comoda e ci si convince che quella sia la cosa più giusta...(bleee)
> Su quando capiti l'amore direi che non c'è età: meglio se certe situazioni deleterie non accadessero mai...soprattutto quando si è "più grandi"...
> In bocca al lupo da Alice nel paese delle meraviglie al ritorno dal viaggio...quando le si cancella piano piano davanti il mondo incantato...:carneval:


Romantica e anche..tenera grazie disincanto.
Mi hai fatto sentire meno solo.
Baci


----------



## disincanto (28 Dicembre 2009)

Di niente. Se almeno la mia esperienza può servire a far soffrire meno qualcun'altro, almeno qlcs di positivo sarà nato dalla mia difficile, dolorosa e pesante situazione...
Ti sono vicina, anche per i giorni che verranno :up:


zona del disastro ha detto:


> Romantica e anche..tenera grazie disincanto.
> Mi hai fatto sentire meno solo.
> Baci


----------



## Grande82 (28 Dicembre 2009)

Zona, perchè la vuoi? cosa vuoi? cosa ami di lei? Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che si prende cura di te e ti coccola oppure la donna? E che donna conosci?


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Zona, perchè la vuoi? cosa vuoi? cosa ami di lei? Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che si prende cura di te e ti coccola oppure la donna? E che donna conosci?


Belle domande
Potrei chiederti se ne hai qualcuna di riserva, ma sono davvero stuzzicanti e significative.
Diciamo che mi prendo qualche ora per rifletterci.Grazie Grande82


----------



## astonished (29 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è difficile.
> *Una persona (uomo o donna non cambia) ha desiderio di costruire una famiglia e lo fa e si impegna per questo ed è orgogliosa di ciò che ha costruito: una famiglia, appunto, una casa confortevole, affetti sicuri.
> Poi passa un periodi di fatica, tristezza,depressione, raffreddamento (relativo, eh, il sesso c'è sempre), noia, paura della fine delle possibilità di scelta e vede la strada libera, dritta verso la morte, senza neppure degli alberi ombrosi ai lati. In quel periodo conosce un'altra persona disponibile a ravvivare il grigiore della quotidianeità e ritiene di potersi vivere una cosa che la impegna dal punto di vista orario come un massaggio o una visita dal parrucchiere e ...se la concede, egoisticamente. Pensa che un po' di egoismo che non va a intaccare le sue sicurezze se lo può concedere...
> Se l'amante chiede di più lo vede come un folle che pretende che sia lei stessa a picconare e mettere dinamite alle colonne di quel che ha costruito.*


:up:

Complimenti, davvero una disamina perfetta: ci sono tutte, ma dico tutte le motivazioni addotte dalla mia ex-moglie quando mi confessò dell'avermi tradito e di avere una relazione extraconiugale.

Ho dovuto evidenziare tutto il tuo intervento perchè mi sembra perfetto, da manuale, ed in particolare, con riferimento alla parte sottolineata i *rosso*, ripenso a quanto mi disse:

"_Nulla è mai stato fatto con superficialità, ma solo con tanto egoismo che però ho ritenuto giusto di concedermi ed ho sempre pensato a me stessa, tu non c'entravi con quella storia, era un qualcosa (la sua relazione extra) che a Noi non toglieva! ne avevo bisogno (e ne ha tuttora !)_"


----------



## Anna A (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> *Belle domande*
> *Potrei chiederti se ne hai qualcuna di riserva, ma sono davvero stuzzicanti e significative.*
> *Diciamo che mi prendo qualche ora per rifletterci*.Grazie Grande82


sei proprio come bertolaso durante una conferenza stampa :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei proprio come bertolaso durante una conferenza stampa :rotfl:


ma la crudeltà nei confronti delle new entry non era stata bandita?:mrgreen:


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei proprio come bertolaso durante una conferenza stampa :rotfl:


Anna, la pianti di farmi stramazzare dalle risate in questi momenti cosi' deprimenti e tristi??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la crudeltà nei confronti delle new entry non era stata bandita?:mrgreen:


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Zona, perchè la vuoi? cosa vuoi? cosa ami di lei? Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che si prende cura di te e ti coccola oppure la donna? E che donna conosci?


Nell'ordine:
-la voglio perche'rappresenta un po' quello che poteva essere di me e non e' stato, perche' mi ha fatto sentire uomo senza mettermi sotto esame come ha sempre fatto la mia ex moglie
-voglio affetto, condivisione, complicita'
-come si muove, come mi parla, il suo profumo e i suoi capelli(e lo so, sono stucchevole)
-si prende cura di me nei limiti che si e' fissata,evidentemente e mi coccola davvero poco
-e' chiaro che conosco poco o nulla di lei e che una frequentazione normale la smitizzerebbe, intuisco bene i meccanismi dell'impossibilita' che attrae proprio perche' impossibile.


----------



## Anna A (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Anna, la pianti di farmi stramazzare dalle risate in questi momenti cosi' deprimenti e tristi??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no.


----------



## Anna A (29 Dicembre 2009)

*oh!*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> -la voglio perche'rappresenta un po' quello che poteva essere di me e non e' stato, perche' mi ha fatto sentire uomo senza mettermi sotto esame come ha sempre fatto la mia ex moglie
> -voglio affetto, condivisione, complicita'
> -come si muove, come mi parla, il suo profumo e i suoi capelli(e lo so, sono stucchevole)
> ...


e adesso transenniamo la zona per pericolo crollo :mrgreen:


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e adesso transenniamo la zona per pericolo crollo :mrgreen:


Io questa me la sposo:rotfl::condom::condom::condom:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la crudeltà nei confronti delle new entry non era stata bandita?:mrgreen:


io quel memo lì' non l'ho mica votato!:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> *-la voglio perche'rappresenta un po' quello che poteva essere di me e non e' stato, perche' mi ha fatto sentire uomo senza mettermi sotto esame come ha sempre fatto la mia ex moglie*
> -voglio affetto, condivisione, complicita'
> -come si muove, come mi parla, il suo profumo e i suoi capelli(e lo so, sono stucchevole)
> ...


E te credo che "Non t'ha messo sotto esame"!!!!

Non si impegnava lei per prima! Che le fregava se davvero tu eri disponibile ad impegnarti: tanto non lo era lei!

Dai, su, Zona...non pensi che il problema di fondo sia che sei un uomo che vuoi "affetto, condivisione e complicità" solo in PICCOLISSIME DOSI?!

La donna sposata è perfetta: ha quel tot di "distanza" già in dote "di default": alla fine della magnifica giornata insieme, se ne torna a casa e da te non pretende mica che le vai a prendere le giacche in tintoria! Non pretenderà nulla!

Tu sei probabilmente un uomo che ha costeggiato matrimonio e figli (2 figli!!!) senza mai essersi davvero "sposato" e hai trovato la partner ideale: quella che ti garantisce la continuazione di quest'ansiogena "libertà".

Non è lei che temi di smitizzare, ma il rapporto. La tua contraddizione di base è quella. In realtà NON DESIDERI un vero rapporto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E te credo che "Non t'ha messo sotto esame"!!!!
> 
> Non si impegnava lei per prima! Che le fregava se davvero tu eri disponibile ad impegnarti: tanto non lo era lei!
> 
> ...


Post perfetto.

Protesto per la mancanza di emoticons che si inchinano!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io quel memo lì' non l'ho mica votato!:mexican::mexican:


neanch'io!
anzi sono contraria all'abolizione della crudeltà :mrgreen:

e non parlo di quella per cazzeggio
ma di quella che sembra crudeltà ma aiuta chi è in difficoltà a uscire dalle nebbie e capirsi


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

*Ragazze...*

la new entry è sparita, toh!:mexican:


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la new entry è sparita, toh!:mexican:


sono qui' streghe:incazzato::rotfl:
medito


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E te credo che "Non t'ha messo sotto esame"!!!!
> 
> Non si impegnava lei per prima! Che le fregava se davvero tu eri disponibile ad impegnarti: tanto non lo era lei!
> 
> ...


Io mi rendo conto che esprimere opinioni e giudizi sapendo solo quello che uno scrive dell'altro/a e' complesso. Non per colpa vostra, rischiate di scrivere leggerezze.
Poi ci sono anche problemi di comprensibilita' testuale: chi sarebbe la donna ideale per me? La mia ex o l'amante?
Come si fa a dire che non desidero un vero rapporto quando potrei accontentarmi della scopatina settimanale e piantarla con queste menate dell'affettivita'? Ho l'impressione di non essermi spiegato bene.
Io soffro perche' sento, non so se a ragione, di essere poco per lei.Ma lei mi dice sempre che sarebbe inconcepibile per lei una vita senza me, anche con il poco che abbiamo.
Non riesco a essere chiaro e mi dispiace, magari cerco di recuperare un po' di lucidita' e poi ne scrivo.
Grazie a tutti cmq per le vs idee e riflessioni.
Ah un ultima cosa: non sono un novizio,affatto:incazzato:nell'altro forum ero..non ve lo dico:carneval:
Baci


----------



## Grande82 (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> -la voglio perche'rappresenta un po' quello che poteva essere di me e non e' stato, perche' mi ha fatto sentire uomo senza mettermi sotto esame come ha sempre fatto la mia ex moglie


  Ovvero non ti ha chiesto niente in cambio= non impegno





> -voglio affetto, condivisione, complicita'


questo è normale.... perchè non li hai cercati nella donna che avevi sposato?





> -come si muove, come mi parla, il suo profumo e i suoi capelli(e lo so, sono stucchevole)
> -si prende cura di me nei limiti che si e' fissata,evidentemente e mi coccola davvero poco


perchè spesso gli amanti vogliono vedere amore laddove c'è solo una relazioe?!!? e attribuiscono le mancanze dell'altro a delle fisse o a dei fattori esterni, mai alla  non-volontà 





> -e' chiaro che conosco poco o nulla di lei e che una frequentazione normale la smitizzerebbe, intuisco bene i meccanismi dell'impossibilita' che attrae proprio perche' impossibile.


hai detto tuttto


----------



## Grande82 (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che esprimere opinioni e giudizi sapendo solo quello che uno scrive dell'altro/a e' complesso. Non per colpa vostra, rischiate di scrivere leggerezze.
> Poi ci sono anche problemi di comprensibilita' testuale: chi sarebbe la donna ideale per me? La mia ex o l'amante?
> Come si fa a dire che non desidero un vero rapporto quando potrei accontentarmi della scopatina settimanale e piantarla con queste menate dell'affettivita'? Ho l'impressione di non essermi spiegato bene.
> Io soffro perche' sento, non so se a ragione, di essere poco per lei.Ma lei mi dice sempre che sarebbe inconcepibile per lei una vita senza me, anche con il poco che abbiamo.
> ...


 una cosa è accontentarsi delle scopatine.
altra volere più attenzioni.
altra ancora volere una relazione vera.
mi pare chiaro che non aspiri nè alla prima nè all'ultima.
vuoi più attenzioni. per orgoglio. per sentirti più bimbo coccolato. per poter pensare a qualcosa nel tempo libero. per...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

*Altre cose*

Altre cose che non capisco: come fa, lei,dico la mia amante per capirci, a dirmi che per lei sono importante, che non potrebbe immaginare una vita senza me( ma e' gia' senza me, lo so), a venire a casa mia usando mille precauzioni diabolike per non farsi vedere e scoprire, a fare sesso con me da tanto tempo...e poi a essere felice a casa col marito, i figli, la casa, le vacanze e tutto il resto...io impazzirei, qualcosa non quadra, a chi mente? A chi non dice la verita'? A me? A lui? E qual e' la verita', infine?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Altre cose che non capisco: come fa, lei,dico la mia amante per capirci, a dirmi che per lei sono importante, che non potrebbe immaginare una vita senza me( ma e' gia' senza me, lo so), a venire a casa mia usando mille precauzioni diabolike per non farsi vedere e scoprire, a fare sesso con me da tanto tempo...e poi a essere felice a casa col marito, i figli, la casa, le vacanze e tutto il resto...io impazzirei, qualcosa non quadra, a chi mente? A chi non dice la verita'? A me? A lui? E qual e' la verita', infine?


 Possibilissimo: lo fanno in tanti.
Sei sicuro di aver letto tutto con attenzione?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E te credo che "Non t'ha messo sotto esame"!!!!
> 
> Non si impegnava lei per prima! Che le fregava se davvero tu eri disponibile ad impegnarti: tanto non lo era lei!
> 
> ...





zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che esprimere opinioni e giudizi sapendo solo quello che uno scrive dell'altro/a e' complesso. Non per colpa vostra, rischiate di scrivere leggerezze.
> Poi ci sono anche problemi di comprensibilita' testuale: chi sarebbe la donna ideale per me? La mia ex o l'amante?


l'amante



zona del disastro ha detto:


> ...
> Come si fa a dire che non desidero un vero rapporto quando potrei accontentarmi della scopatina settimanale e piantarla con queste menate dell'affettivita'? Ho l'impressione di non essermi spiegato bene.
> Io soffro perche' sento, non so se a ragione, di essere poco per lei....


significa che razionalmente vorresti un vero rapporto
ma lo sfuggi a livello inconscio

e alla fine ti trovi dei rapporti / non rapporti, o meglio rapporti con persone che non si impegnano e ti consentono di non impegnarti al 100% (l'amante) o che comunque ti consentono ampia possibilità di disimpegno (tua moglie)



zona del disastro ha detto:


> ....Ma lei mi dice sempre che sarebbe inconcepibile per lei una vita senza me, anche con il poco che abbiamo.
> ....


ma certo che è così
tu sei (più ancora, eri) una bella stampella per il suo matrimonio
trombi, chiaccheri, lusinghi
e non impegni
certo, qualche pensierino ora che sei libero lo dai
e se avanzerai troppe pretese ti si dovrà cambiare, con tutto l'incomodo e le incognite di reperire un adeguato sostituto di pari caratteristiche e minori pretese (sposato, per carità)



zona del disastro ha detto:


> .... non sono un novizio,affatto:incazzato:nell'altro forum ero..non ve lo dico:carneval:


non sei l'unico che ha fatto questo mezzo outing
a me dà un po' sui nervi
ci sta che non ve ne freghi, ma tant'è


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sei l'unico che ha fatto questo mezzo outing
> a me dà un po' sui nervi
> ci sta che non ve ne freghi, ma tant'è


 Quoto
Anche perché mi sembra assurdo, sempre di nick si tratta...
Concordo anche sul resto, comunque.:up:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

doppio


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2009)

*i giardini che nessuno sa...*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Altre cose che non capisco: come fa, lei,dico la mia amante per capirci, a dirmi che per lei sono importante, che non potrebbe immaginare una vita senza me( ma e' gia' senza me, lo so), a venire a casa mia usando mille precauzioni diabolike per non farsi vedere e scoprire, a fare sesso con me da tanto tempo...e poi a e*ssere felice a casa col marito, i figli, la casa*, le vacanze e tutto il resto...io impazzirei, qualcosa non quadra, *a chi mente*? A chi non dice la verita'? A me? A lui? E qual e' la verita', infine?


Hai provato a immedesimarti nella sua situazione (quella della donna da cui sei attratto)?
Forse sì, ma riproviamoci adesso.
I suoi figli sono l'espressione più grande di quello che ha costruito in tanti anni. E anche il rapporto con il marito deve avere una sua cifra, un suo valore.
Lei non rinnega (e non disfa) quello che in tanti anni ha messo in piedi. 
Insomma, ha costruito una bella casa, anche con sacrifici. 

Ma... oh, peccato non c'è lo spazio per coltivare un po' di giardino!...un po' di piante. Dell'orto. Allora, se c'è qualcuno due isolati più in là che le offre un fazzoletto di terra in affitto, perchè non utilizzarlo? 
Perchè accontentarsi solo della casa? Anche se occorre spendere, che so, un prezzo esagerato per "curare le piante"? Allora sai che si fa? Si paga - di nascosto ai famigliari - tutto il prezzo necessario per godere dell'orto...
Questo è quello che si dice lei. Per quanto alto possa essere il prezzo dell'affitto, è sempre immensamente più basso del prezzo di vendita dell'orto.
L'esempio è terribilmente banale e neanche troppo calzante...ma spero renda l'idea. Tutto questo può piacerti o non piacerti. 
Però a lei non interessa. E soprattutto, non è questo il punto. 
Siccome lei ragiona con la *sua* testa e la _*sua*_ morale, non risolvi niente col pensare a che effetto fa "sdoppiarsi" tra famiglia e te, tra "casa" e "i giardini che nessuno sa" come sta facendo lei; per poi indignarti e sgranare gli occhi dallo stupore... 
C'è chi si fa bastare tutto, chi non si accontenta mai...e non sta a noi (eccezion fatta per figli e marito) giudicare chi fa bene e chi sbaglia. 

Quel che è sicuro, è che lei non sta mentendo a nessuno. Lei è sincera quando dice al marito che è felice con lui. Non mente a te quando dice che sta male senza vederti... 
Lei inganna, semmai (comunque, non te). Ma non mente.

ari


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quel che è sicuro, è che lei non sta mentendo a nessuno. Lei è sincera quando dice al marito che è felice con lui. Non mente a te quando dice che sta male senza vederti...
> Lei inganna, semmai (comunque, non te). Ma non mente.
> 
> ari


 
Mah, non ne sarei così sicura. E' comunque vivere una doppia vita e in qualche modo alla fine si paga.


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mah, non ne sarei così sicura. E' comunque vivere una doppia vita e in qualche modo alla fine si paga.


Sì certo, infatti lei sta mettendo su il teatrino per annebbiare la vista alla sua famiglia ...non a Zona invece. A Zona era chiaro fin dall'inizio il ruolo da interpretare in questo teatrino.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu sei (più ancora, eri) una bella stampella per il suo matrimonio
> 
> Ecco, io questo non capisco.
> Come puo' una cosa cosi'( e vi assicuro che almeno i primi mesi e' stata un'esplosione di passioni e sentimenti, non e' stata una scappatella, lei stessa ha sofferto molto e ha fatto cose pazze) rafforzare un matrimonio, far da stampella?? A me l'avrebbe distrutto, annientato, cancellato!!( ripeto che mi sono lasciato con mia moglie per altri motivi, non per questa storia)


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'amante
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aristocat ha detto:


> Sì certo, infatti lei sta mettendo su il teatrino per annebbiare la vista alla sua famiglia ...non a Zona invece. A Zona era chiaro fin dall'inizio il ruolo da interpretare in questo teatrino.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Chi? Cosa? Mah non saprei non mi e' chiaro manco adesso per la verita'...
> Vorrei essere diverso, meno pesante, prendere le cose con piu' leggerezza...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

*Vorrei solo..*

Io vorrei solo che a lei restasse un buon ricordo di me.
E' questa la cosa a cui piu' tengo...


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Amoremio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu sei (più ancora, eri) una bella stampella per il suo matrimonio
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, io questo non capisco.
> Come puo' una cosa cosi'( e vi assicuro che almeno i primi mesi e' stata un'esplosione di passioni e sentimenti, non e' stata una scappatella, lei stessa ha sofferto molto e ha fatto cose pazze) rafforzare un matrimonio, far da stampella?? A me l'avrebbe distrutto, annientato, cancellato!!( ripeto che mi sono lasciato con mia moglie per altri motivi, non per questa storia)


Anche nella pubblicità delle crociere piangono, ma tutti sappiamo che è una finta e che la vita vera non è in vacanza...


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo che a* lei restasse un buon ricordo di me.*
> *E' questa la cosa a cui piu' tengo*...


Dai, Zona. Nella Top 40, o 50 forse. Ma non nella Top 3 (=Three) delle cose a cui tieni di più in assoluto... me lo sento


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai, Zona. Nella Top 40, o 50 forse. Ma non nella Top 3 (=Three) delle cose a cui tieni di più in assoluto... me lo sento


Senti male.
Purtroppo.

ps Mi piace il tuo modo di porti, Ar, sei molto delicato/a:up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi perchè non la felicità della propria moglie?


é tutta oggi che ci penso. Ma posso parlare solo delle mia esperienza e non posso risponderti in generale...
In ogni caso la moglie è una persona con cui ho condiviso una larga fetta del mio tempo. Piuttosto lei ha fatto di tutto per evitare che io potessi essere la sua infelicità. Non lo ha permesso.

Ora non posso cambiare certe cose, ma sono portato, come è nel mio stile, a portarle alle estreme conseguenze.

Ho sbagliato. Ossia, vedi, quando uno è come me, è estremamente intraprendente, non si accorge del danno che si fa, accompagnandosi ad un essere passivo. Vieni lasciato solo a fare tutto. Così, ti immagini nella testa tu, cosa può far felice l'altro e decidi tutto tu per entrambi, sciogliendo l'altro da ogni responsabilità e iniziativa. 

Per fare felice un'altra persona è necessario che questa ti ami.
Se non ti ama tu non puoi farla felice, perchè per quanto tu faccia, a lei non importi più di tanto. Mi pare logico se non importi, puoi benissimo venire usato e gettato, come uno straccio vecchio.

Altresì mi sono accorto che chi ti ama sul serio, non getta mai la spugna, insomma a costo di qualsiasi costo, fa di tutto per essere intraprendente, insomma ti fa capire cosa lo rende felice o meno.

Infine solo chi è in una certa situazione può rendere felice un'altra persona, altrimenti, come si fa? 
Un disperato non può far felice nessuno.

Un infelice non può far felice nessuno.

Ciò non toglie che si possa costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità altrui.

Deve esserci un incontro a metà: se io scopro che farti felice mi dà gioia, devo poter contare sul fatto, o almeno lasciare la possibilità aperta, sul fatto che anche tu potresti voler fare questo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che state dicendo?
> La felicità?
> Quale felicità?
> Quella costruita sulla zona del disastro sulle macerie e i cadaveri?
> ...


Già hai ragione. per te i giochi sono fatti. Non c'è remissione.
Ma Persa ti rendi conto che stai sprecando la tua vita esacerbata dal tuo dolore e risentimento? Capisci che vivere imprecando contro il mondo per quello che ti ha fatto tuo marito non paga? Ti rendi conto di quante possibilità ti precludi? Metti che un uomo si avvicini a te con buone intenzioni e sincerità di cuore...TU sei pronta a ricevere pesanti smentite a tutte le tue certezze? Uno che smonti tutto il tuo negativo verso noi uomini. 

Poi scusa non dite qua dentro che è meglio lasciare, meglio chiudere quando si è infelici?

Ogni scelta ha un prezzo...

Hai ragione la vita è una e non sappiamo quanto dura.
Esiste la morte.
Esistono vedove che passano la vita a piangere il morto, e altre, che si trovano un nuovo compagno.

Mi sa che per te è più comodo e rassicurante assumere certe posizioni.
Contenta te, contenti tutti...

Preferisco pensarla come MK, ognuno ha diritto ad altre possibilità...bisogna crederci, bisogna avere fiducia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altroché ce lo si può imporre!!!
> Amore è volere il bene dell'altro. Che amore è quello che pretende che l'amato viva nell'inganno?
> Se ci si vuole separare ci si separa. Lo sappiamo bene tutti.
> Se si va avanti anni non si vuole e l'ammmore è solo una parola per riempirsi il vuoto dell'anima.


Persa?
Ma chi siamo noi per conoscere il bene dell'altro?
Guarda che ci vuole una grande abnegazione.
Conosco persone che hanno il pregio divino di intuire le esigenze altrui, loro si sentono valide e importanti solo se si fanno in 4 per gli altri, si annientano per soddisfare tutti. Ma è una cosa bruttissima, vuol dire che non si valutano abbastanza, si mettono sempre in coda, come servi della gleba. 

Ma quale cazzo d'inganno...ma quale inganno.
Dove sta l'inganno?
Ma porca miseria, l'unico inganno è quello con sè stessi, non avere le palle di ammettere a sè stessi con sincerità e coraggio CHI hai nel tuo cuore. 
E credimi Persa, per me è sempre andata da DIO, finchè nel mio cuore c'ero IO. 

Cavoli non è che non si vuole, è che alle volte non si può, non si riesce.

Parliamoci chiaro, ci sono persone che per amore si sacrificano sai? Si rinunciano. Si lasciano libere, è questo che io CONTESTO del matrimonio, che apre la temibile possibilità di ACCAMPARE diritti uno sopra l'altro. 

Tu mi devi amare perchè sei mia moglie. Bello vero? 
Che due palle porco giuda...di amare per dovere...che due palle.

Ma se io sono libero e lei no, devo avere rispetto e tener conto della sua condizione. Lasciarla libera di scegliere liberamente, senza ricatti morali...ecc...ecc...

Bisogna anche avere la palle di dire all'altro che ce se ne vuole andare...per vedere se l'altro è disposto a lasciarci andare. 

Dove sta scritto che noi sposiamo chi amiamo veramente? Dove sta scritto?

Tanti si dicono: Ok, innamoramento passato, passione esaurita, amore finito, cerchiamo di fare il possibile per permettere all'altro di vivere serenamente e senza ipocrisie.


----------



## disincanto (29 Dicembre 2009)

Quoto e straquoto!
Bisogna crederci...arriverà chi ci farà credere che ne vale ancora la pena, ma dobbiamo essere noi per primi ben disposti prima di tutto...



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già hai ragione. per te i giochi sono fatti. Non c'è remissione.
> Ma Persa ti rendi conto che stai sprecando la tua vita esacerbata dal tuo dolore e risentimento? Capisci che vivere imprecando contro il mondo per quello che ti ha fatto tuo marito non paga? Ti rendi conto di quante possibilità ti precludi? Metti che un uomo si avvicini a te con buone intenzioni e sincerità di cuore...TU sei pronta a ricevere pesanti smentite a tutte le tue certezze? Uno che smonti tutto il tuo negativo verso noi uomini.
> 
> Poi scusa non dite qua dentro che è meglio lasciare, meglio chiudere quando si è infelici?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> No Persa non è felicità, ma c'è chi non riesce a vivere se non così. L'amore va coltivato ma ci vuole anche coraggio. Non tutti ce l'hanno.


Ecco...questa è l'unico punto in cui io condanno mia moglie.
Piuttosto di impegnarsi a coltivare quel campo, ha preferito che lo facciano le altre, e comoda comoda se n'è goduta i frutti.
Mandando in pace le altre dicendo: Ok ragazze, ha amato voi, ma ha sposato me.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Imporsi di provare qualcosa che non si prova? Per cosa? Per chi?


Mah...sai...noi uomini siamo veraci...
Se una non ti piace...può fare le malore...
Lui non si alza...stai sicura...

Se una ti piace...
Può essere anche una carogna, una stronza, una demente, ma se ti piace...
Lui si alza e ti dice...
Ehi cara, ti amo!


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...questa è l'unico punto in cui io condanno mia moglie.
> *Piuttosto di impegnarsi a coltivare quel campo, ha preferito che lo facciano le altre, e comoda comoda se n'è goduta i frutti.*
> Mandando in pace le altre dicendo: Ok ragazze, ha amato voi, ma ha sposato me.


Ma lo supponi tu o lei lo ha ammesso apertamente con te? se posso chiedere..:condom:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> certo, creiamo degli altri infelici. Lui dovrebbe tornare a casina e pensare alle sue bambine. E magari maturare un po'. Troppi buttano i matrimoni nel cesso con infinita leggerezza.


E tu non sai quanti sopravvivono grazie l'aiuto di terze persone...no eh?
No eh? Quintinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? Dove seiiiiiiiiiiiii???????????....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende, qualcuno attraverso gli occhi dell'amante vede anche che il proprio matrimonio e' fallito, senza idealizzare la nuova relazione.
> 
> E' capitato a mio fratello


E anche a me...sai?
Solo che io da mona, ho silurato l'amante piuttsto della moglie...
Come Pinocchio ho fatto fuori il grillo parlante e dato retta a lucignolo...tra le risate della moglie.
Sono stato solo immaturo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma lo supponi tu o lei lo ha ammesso apertamente con te? se posso chiedere..:condom:


Si...lo ha ammesso...c'è stato un raid prima di natale...di quelli in cui ho imperversato fino alle 4 del mattino...ed ha ammesso...
Chi non ama non soffre, 
E se ne sbatte i maroni...

Poi magari ti dice...beh, caro anche se non li senti, mica è detto che non ci siano i sentimenti...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2009)

*Sull'amore*

L'innamoramento non e' un arricchimento della nostra vita mentale.
Al contrario.
 Si verifica una progressiva eliminazione delle cose che prima ci occupavano.
 La coscienza si restringe e contiene solo un oggetto. Rimane come paralizzata: non passa da una cosa all'altra. 
E' fissa, rigida, presa da un solo essere.
 Riconosciamo nell'innamoramento una sorta di imbecillita' transitoria. J.Ortega y Gasset, "Sull'amore"


----------



## Bruja (29 Dicembre 2009)

*conte*

Questo post non posso non prenderlo in particolare considerazione.



contepinceton ha detto:


> é tutta oggi che ci penso. Ma posso parlare solo delle mia esperienza e non posso risponderti in generale...
> In ogni caso la moglie è una persona con cui ho condiviso una larga fetta del mio tempo. Piuttosto lei ha fatto di tutto per evitare che io potessi essere la sua infelicità. Non lo ha permesso.Mentre lei non lo permetteva tu come ti rapportavi? ... la vostra storia dura da anni e non potrebbe essere che tu non abbia capito che forse lei, più che non essere ricettiva, si stava mettendo una corazza?
> 
> Ora non posso cambiare certe cose, ma sono portato, come è nel mio stile, a portarle alle estreme conseguenze.Sai che gli estremi sono sempre deleteri e dire che non ci si può fare nulla perché é nel proprio stile sa tanto di "mi accetto come sono qualunque persona sia diventata".
> ...


Certo che sì... quando la felicità di qualcuno ci dà gioia, significa che questo qualcuno gode del nostro amore, ripeto amore non passione, trasporto o innamoramento... l'amore vero é dare, dare, dare e... se si riceve tanto meglio.   Ecco perché pur non avendo un rapporto di coppia sufficiente o assopito, spesso le situazioni "ausiliarie" che lo compensano sono tutto meno che grandi amori.  Vivono di sensazioni di superficie, di effetti, di fuochi e di esplosioni dei sensi così come ci potrebbe accadere in un giardino profumato, in una pinacoteca con capolavori, in un ristorante rinomato, ad un concerto d'élite o toccando il più soffice dei velluti... ma l'amore non c'entra, sono passioni, e spesso queste durano per la vita perché sono quelle che ci sono affini per gusto, scelta ed inclinazione. Raramente però nelle passioni, tutti i sensi collimano in un unicuum, nell'amore invece hai la serenità, il calore, la consapevolezza che quel che provi ti riempie come una rivelazione che non necessita di conferme.
Forse io la vedo in modo pragmatico, ma certo mi evito di prendere lucciole per lanterne. Non voglio giudicare o interferire in modo personale, ma non ho mai creduto che la propria realizzazione sentimentale passasse per il pescaggio qua e là... se si trova veramente chi ci soddisfa, si deve valutare se stare in una coppia inadeguata, o prendere la vita "per le corna", insomma decidere se accettare i compromessi e farseli star bene comunque, o affrontare decisioni forti. 
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> L'innamoramento non e' un arricchimento della nostra vita mentale.
> Al contrario.
> Si verifica una progressiva eliminazione delle cose che prima ci occupavano.
> La coscienza si restringe e contiene solo un oggetto. Rimane come paralizzata: non passa da una cosa all'altra.
> ...


Ma fa tanto bene al cuore....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa?
> Ma chi siamo noi per conoscere il bene dell'altro?
> Guarda che ci vuole una grande abnegazione.
> Conosco persone che hanno il pregio divino di intuire le esigenze altrui, loro si sentono valide e importanti solo se si fanno in 4 per gli altri, si annientano per soddisfare tutti. Ma è una cosa bruttissima, vuol dire che non si valutano abbastanza, si mettono sempre in coda, come servi della gleba.
> ...


 
E' una balla.

Queste persone (è vero, esistono, e ne conosco) sono dei DROGATI dall'altrui APPROVAZIONE.

La loro vera "sostanza di scelta" è il pubblico "Bravo!"

Sono la figlia/figlio piu' devoto.
Il miglior marito/moglie.
Il miglior amante.
Il miglior padre/madre.

Ma il collante di queste personalità fragili è inesistente. Il giorno in cui il pubblico non applaudirà piu',che faranno?!

Il voler tenere tutto insieme non è scelta, e non è consapevolezza. E' incapacità di DELUDERE(RSI).


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Mah..ci si può innamorare pure ad 80 anni.
Il  guaio sta nell'innamorarsi di una persona non libera sentimentalmente. Può accadere per carità...ma bisogna mettere in conto molto dolore: quel che si procura e quel che si riceverà.

PS. Sono in ritardo per augurarvi buon natale, ma sempre in tempo per augurare a tutti una serena prosecuzione delle feste:up:


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris auguroni a te ed ai tuoi ragazzi!!!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' una balla.
> 
> Queste persone (è vero, esistono, e ne conosco) sono dei DROGATI dall'altrui APPROVAZIONE.
> 
> ...


quoto e aggiungo

che questa incapacità è spesso fondata sulla propria insicurezza

passano per "doveristi", per persone che si impegnano e che fanno la cosa giusta (non giusta per loro, ma sulla base di ciò che credono che gli altri pensano), ma è il loro modo di nascondere e nascondersi quello che veramente pensano di essere
è una recita
e le recite non possono durare per sempre 
prima o poi viene fuori quel che c'è sotto


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo
> 
> che questa incapacità è spesso fondata sulla propria insicurezza
> 
> ...


 ma come caspita fate ad avere tutte queste sicurezze granitiche sugli altri?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris auguroni a te ed ai tuoi ragazzi!!!


ricambio di cuore!!!!


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Non voglio dare giudizi..ma credo che "zona del disastro" debba liberarsi di questa donna il più presto possibile!!! Lui è innamorato, ma lei temo proprio di no.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come caspita fate ad avere tutte queste sicurezze granitiche sugli altri?


 
faccio outing 

mi son basata sull'idea che mi sono fatta di alcune persone che hanno incrociato la mia strada

una, secondo me, va oltre, perchè penso abbia un disturbo della personalità

ma nel complesso, e in esito a queste conoscenze di dubitabilissima piacevolezza, quando qualcuno si accosta (a me o a persone a cui tengo, o addirittura semplicemente quando mi accorgo di tale azione anche se rivolta a persone sostanzialmente estranee) con una certa modalità rizzo il pelo e mi squillano campanelli d'allarme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..ci si può innamorare pure ad 80 anni.
> Il guaio sta nell'innamorarsi di una persona non libera sentimentalmente. Può accadere per carità...ma bisogna mettere in conto molto dolore: quel che si procura e quel che si riceverà.
> 
> PS. Sono in ritardo per augurarvi buon natale, ma sempre in tempo per augurare a tutti una serena prosecuzione delle feste:up:


:forza:


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come caspita fate ad avere tutte queste sicurezze granitiche sugli altri?


 
ci proviamo:carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :forza:


Benritrovata anche a te!:angelo:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*  
_é tutta oggi che ci penso. Ma posso parlare solo delle mia esperienza e non posso risponderti in generale...
In ogni caso la moglie è una persona con cui ho condiviso una larga fetta del mio tempo. Piuttosto lei ha fatto di tutto per evitare che io potessi essere la sua infelicità. Non lo ha permesso.Mentre lei non lo permetteva tu come ti rapportavi? ... la vostra storia dura da anni e non potrebbe essere che tu non abbia capito che forse lei, più che non essere ricettiva, si stava mettendo una corazza?_

_No precisiamo bene. Lei è una testuggine. Quella corazza non ce l'ha per natura, ma per esperienza. Quando l'ho conosciuta è stato il primo tratto che mi ha colpito di lei. Quella corazza le ha permesso di sopravvivere con un uomo come me, ci sono passato sopra con i tir e non ha mosso una piega. Lei è dura e di poche parole. Io all'epoca stavo bene perchè ero bello duro anch'io: col cuore blindato da un amore finito male, e dalla morte della ragazza che ho avuto dopo. I guai inziano quando io tento di toglierle quella corazza o di farle capire che non le serve più. Non riesco a farle capire che quello sarebbe da parte mia il più grande atto d'amore che possa fare per lei._
_

Ora non posso cambiare certe cose, ma sono portato, come è nel mio stile, a portarle alle estreme conseguenze.Sai che gli estremi sono sempre deleteri e dire che non ci si può fare nulla perché é nel proprio stile sa tanto di "mi accetto come sono qualunque persona sia diventata"._

_Ho cercato sempre di diventare me stesso. E ci sto riuscendo. Anche perchè mi sono accorto che un certo mio lato diremo " riprovevole" è accolto con gioia e disponibilità da un certo universo femminile. Sai, a me è capitato anche di sentirmi dire: " Caro, se sapevo prima che in realtà sei così, mi sarei formalizzata meno, sai com'è si teme il giudizio degli uomini, in certe esperienze!" 

Ho sbagliato. Ossia, vedi, quando uno è come me, è estremamente intraprendente, non si accorge del danno che si fa, accompagnandosi ad un essere passivo. Vieni lasciato solo a fare tutto. Così, ti immagini nella testa tu, cosa può far felice l'altro e decidi tutto tu per entrambi, sciogliendo l'altro da ogni responsabilità e iniziativa. L'atto di sciogliere la responsabilità dell'altro esiste perché non ci si prende la responsabilità (per tempo) di palesare che non si accetta di tirare il tandem della coppia da soli..._

_No Bruja. Sono sempre stato sottovalutato. Scambiato per un ingenuo bonaccione. Io ti dico...mangia...mangia questa carne...ma stai sicura che arrivi all'osso, fermati prima di rovinarti i denti. Io non minaccio mai, avviso, ti dico: " Senti ho intenzione di fare questa cosa, che ne dici?". Silenzio tombale. Torno a chiedere con insistenza. Silenzio tombale. Come si dice, uomo avvisato mezzo salvato. Detesto i fraintendimenti. _
_

Per fare felice un'altra persona è necessario che questa ti ami.
Se non ti ama tu non puoi farla felice, perchè per quanto tu faccia, a lei non importi più di tanto. Mi pare logico se non importi, puoi benissimo venire usato e gettato, come uno straccio vecchio. Come ci si accorge che non ci si ama quando si inizia un rapporto di coppia con l'intenzione di costruirsi un futuro che come presupposto ha il volersi bene? In quel caso non ci si é prima ingannati in proprio che ingannati dagli altri?_

_Ripeto che per noi due, fu un affare empirico. Mi dispiace ma il volersi bene non era la cosa necessaria all' epoca, quanto permettere ad entrambi di tentare di farsi una vita, come sfida alle delusioni ricevute. Non c'è trucco e non c'è inganno. Se io non fossi guarito da certe cose, avrei continuato beato beato la mia strada. Restano peggio quelli che pensano di trovare l'eldorado nel matrimonio, anzichè un'immane rottura di palle. 

Altresì mi sono accorto che chi ti ama sul serio, non getta mai la spugna, insomma a costo di qualsiasi costo, fa di tutto per essere intraprendente, insomma ti fa capire cosa lo rende felice o meno.Hai ragione, spesso lo fa perché capita che l'amore che si prova sia più forte dell'amore per sé stessi, ma mi pare che questo modus sia contrario alla tua "filofofia esistenziale" che considera questo un errore essendo la vita una e mortale... intendo che trovo difficile da comprendere che una condizione che ci sta bene in entrata non sia applicabile in uscita ... e qui non parlo solo di te e di una eventuale moglie non rispondente, ma del concetto BILATERALE _

_Parlavo a condizione ideale._
_Mia cara la delusione è sempre dietro l'angolo._
_Basta avanzare un'aspettativa e vedere che essa venga delusa, per far calare l'entusiasmo. A me sfugge perchè le persone deludano le aspettative altrui, pare che se lo fanno ci rimettono qualcosa, o tradiscano sè stessi. _
_Come dire, io decido a prioristicamente che andare in un certo posto è una cagata, e sono sempre pronto a rifiutare ogni invito ad andarci. Poi magari mi incazzo perchè nessuno mi invita più. Bisogna anche essere un tantino disponibili verso l'altro e non sempre imporsi con: " Ah io sono fatto così, se ti vado bene ok, altrimenti ognuno per sè!"...C'è il rischio, che quell'altro dica...ok...cara ognuno per sè...sono ricattini del cazzo insomma._
_

Infine solo chi è in una certa situazione può rendere felice un'altra persona, altrimenti, come si fa? Le situazioni sono tante quanti i caratteri e le circostanze...ci sono persone che accettano di essere infelici per lasciare che la persona amata sia felice di essere come vuole, trasgressiva, irriconoscente, infedele o altro...

Un disperato non può far felice nessuno.

Un infelice non può far felice nessuno.Concordo

Ciò non toglie che si possa costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità altrui.Dissento, una felicità che ha basi sull'infelicità di altri prima o poi presenterà il conto... di solito é il tempo che provvede!_

_Mah senti, io non conosco nessuna di queste felicità. Ma ricordiamoci che felicità non può essere: " Ah grazie a te, la mia pancia è sempre piena, ah se non ci fossi tu, come farei"...quelle persone lì, hanno sempre un occhio rivolto a qualche tetta più prosperosa a cui succhiare. Esaurita la vena ti scaricano._
_

Deve esserci un incontro a metà: se io scopro che farti felice mi dà gioia, devo poter contare sul fatto, o almeno lasciare la possibilità aperta, sul fatto che anche tu potresti voler fare questo._


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo post non posso non prenderlo in particolare considerazione.
> 
> Certo che sì... quando la felicità di qualcuno ci dà gioia, significa che questo qualcuno gode del nostro amore, ripeto amore non passione, trasporto o innamoramento... l'amore vero é dare, dare, dare e... se si riceve tanto meglio. Ecco perché pur non avendo un rapporto di coppia sufficiente o assopito, spesso le situazioni "ausiliarie" che lo compensano sono tutto meno che grandi amori. Vivono di sensazioni di superficie, di effetti, di fuochi e di esplosioni dei sensi così come ci potrebbe accadere in un giardino profumato, in una pinacoteca con capolavori, in un ristorante rinomato, ad un concerto d'élite o toccando il più soffice dei velluti... ma l'amore non c'entra, sono passioni, e spesso queste durano per la vita perché sono quelle che ci sono affini per gusto, scelta ed inclinazione. Raramente però nelle passioni, tutti i sensi collimano in un unicuum, nell'amore invece hai la serenità, il calore, la consapevolezza che quel che provi ti riempie come una rivelazione che non necessita di conferme.
> Forse io la vedo in modo pragmatico, ma certo mi evito di prendere lucciole per lanterne. Non voglio giudicare o interferire in modo personale, ma non ho mai creduto che la propria realizzazione sentimentale passasse per il pescaggio qua e là... se si trova veramente chi ci soddisfa, si deve valutare se stare in una coppia inadeguata, o prendere la vita "per le corna", insomma decidere se accettare i compromessi e farseli star bene comunque, o affrontare decisioni forti.
> Bruja




Ma scusa chi ha detto che sono grandi amori?
Certi miei amori sono durati un pomeriggio. Ma sono stati bellissimi. 
E certi ricordi, ti rinfrancano il cuore. 
Non sono passioni bruja, sono evasioni, sono come dire, cavoli per una sera io sono cenerentola e tu il principe azzurro. Sai che se non vuoi bruciarti devi rientrare nei ranghi entro mezzanotte, prima che la carrozza torni ad essere zucca. O meglio torni nella tua zucca, e sei felice che per una sera, una lei te l'abbia fatta vivere come una carrozza.
Ma straporcomondo...il problema è che il partner ufficiale mette in gioco anche tutta la sua noiosità...tutto il suo malessere esistenziale...

Insomma se due si incrociano e fanno i matti per una sera...lascia che si divertano...che sarà mai?
Per esempio...in casa...nulla è stato deciso per l'ultimo dell'anno, gli unici amici, sono lì che nicchiano, ecco, vedi, avere in tasca il mio asso che è un'invito ad una festa, per me è la salvezza.
Domani sera gira male? Benissimo, tiro fuori l'asso e ti saluto meneghina. Io dovrei rinunciare? E perchè?

Mica la posso portare a quella festa...eheheheeheh...non sono certo cose per lei...eheheeheheh

Mah...sai...non so se troverò mai chi mi sa soddisfare al 100%.
Io adoro le donne che mi stimolano.
Ma tante volte incrocio donne che sono freni.

Un po' mi tieni alla cavezza sai? 
Come un bue...come un asino come un cavallo...

Poi ogni tanto mi imbizzarisco...

O forse sono un bue che ogni tanto...si immagina di essere un toro da corrida...
Ehi ragazze...sempre cornuto sono...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..ci si può innamorare pure ad 80 anni.
> Il guaio sta nell'innamorarsi di una persona non libera sentimentalmente. Può accadere per carità...ma bisogna mettere in conto molto dolore: quel che si procura e quel che si riceverà.
> 
> PS. Sono in ritardo per augurarvi buon natale, ma sempre in tempo per augurare a tutti una serena prosecuzione delle feste:up:


Iris!
L'amore ad 80.
Quando ero a Bologna, c'erano due anziani che tutte le mattine scendevano in piazza e si sedevano su una panchina. Tutti e due zitti, guardavano avanti per ore. Un giorno incuriosito ho chiesto a loro come mai non dialogassero. Mi hanno risposto: Voi avete bisogno di parlare, noi no, siamo assieme da una vita. Non ci servono più neppure le parole.
Altro amore ad 80: mio nonno.
Quando gli presentai una ragazza, lui si sfregolò le mani, e mi sussurrò se solo avessi 20 anni, la bacerei tutta. Mi diceva che a 80 tira ancora, ma non spinge più, e ti guardi allo specchio.

Innamorarsi?
Ma siamo seri. 
Tu ti innamori di chi non conosci.
Sta all'altro a stopparti subito se non ti può ricambiare.
Quante volte invece si bara e si dà da intendere?
Veramente io ho visto uomini della mia età a fare perdere la testa bellamente a ragazzine di 17 anni. Uh...e come sognano, come si struggono, vivono per te, sognano una tua attenzione un tuo sguardo...e più loro danno da intendere più si sentono amate...recitano all'infinito la parte di quello che loro si aspettano che siano.
Di ste cose io non ne ho mai fatte.

Quindi Iris, si può capitare...ma ci si può anche cautelare...
Il dolore in genere salta fuori, quando l'ingannato sbatte il muso con la realtà: non era vero che eri libero, sei sposato, non era vero che sei pieno di soldi, ma hai na montagna di debiti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Iris, almeno stai sicura che dopo i 40, se incroci una donna...per prima cosa ne noti i difetti, poi si vedrà...ti innamori lentamente...mooolto lentamente...


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Dicembre 2009)

*Occorre transennare*

Per cortesia date una stanza, un thread un qualcosa al simpatico ma debordante Conte:carneval: ormai c'e' solo lui, sembrano tutti intimoriti:mexican:
Ciao Conte, non prendertela e' che ho la luna storta.
Salutoni


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Per cortesia date una stanza, un thread un qualcosa al simpatico ma debordante Conte:carneval: ormai c'e' solo lui, sembrano tutti intimoriti:mexican:
> Ciao Conte, non prendertela e' che ho la luna storta.
> Salutoni


Anche tu mi trovi invadente? 
Vuoi un pomeriggio libero?
Basta chiedere sai?:carneval::carneval::carneval:ma adesso ti dico io come ti vedo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :nuke:Salve a tutti,
> ho una relazione da un anno e mezzo con una donna sposata. Entrambi abbiamo bambini piccoli, lei ha un marito molto innamorato e con cui lei stessa pare vada daccordo e che non le fa mancare niente e dunque vive la nostra storia con un forte senso di colpa. Molte volte in questi mesi mi ha lasciato, ha chiuso, ma poi mi ha sempre ripreso. Io mi sono separato da poco, ma per motivi indipendenti dalla mia attuale relazione.
> Lei all’inizio era molto affettuosa, passionale, piena di slancio ed entusiasmo. Ora da qualche mese mi ha tolto tutta la tenerezza, solo qualche “ti voglio bene”. Anche sessualmente e’ meno presa, anche se i nostri incontri segreti continuano con la stessa frequenza e appagamento di prima.Ma fuori dal letto non la riconosco piu’. Mi ha anche chiesto di non scriverle e di limitarmi a rispondere ai suoi sms o alle sue telefonate. Io mai le ho chiesto di stravolgere la sua vita familiare, mai mai. Mi sarei accontentato di un po’ di affettuosita’ . Lei invece ora e’ molto controllata anche se poi, se le chiedo se voglia chiudere con me, non mostra decisione di lasciarmi davvero.
> Ora e’ in vacanza con marito e bambini e non si fa sentire manco con un misero sms( “ Non riesco perche’ stiamo sempre insieme” dice riferendosi al marito, ma e’ una stronzata ).
> ...


Per primissima cosa amico mio, non farti fregare dai sensi di colpa delle donne. Loro sono abilissime a giustificare sè stesse. Quindi non ti preoccupare di questo. Devi poi capire che se una donna è insicura non sa mai cosa vuole. Ciò che ti manifesta oggi, sarà smentito domani, per poi essere ribadito il giorno dopo. O tu sei capace di anticiparla costantemente o soffri. Quando ti lascia fa finta di non sentire cosa dice, così quando ti riprende le dici: " Ma come cara? Mi avevi lasciato?"
Poi non ti accorgi che lei abilmente sta dettando tutte le condizioni che regolano un rapporto? Forse ti limita nello scrivere e nel telefonare perchè sei troppo presente nella sua vita...aria...aria aria ragazzo...

Poi cavoli...tu fai presto a parlare sei libero...guarda che...a me tutte le donne del mondo possono telefonare quando a loro pare e piace, ma io sto sempre attento alle loro situazioni. In poche parole tu non vivi con loro e non sai come si comportano. Proprio perchè sei in una certa situazione, la tua discrezione è tutto. 

ma tu la ami, 
o ne stai facendo un'ossessione?
Mica possiamo prendere gli altri e metterli dentro una gabbia dorata sai?

Se la ami, fai di tutto per salvaguardare la sua serenità.

Ricorda sempre che tu non hai nessuno a cui rendere conto, ma lei si.

Ti devi accontentare di quello che lei riesce a darti e non mortificarla, sai? Valuta almeno 10 volte quello che lei riesce a darti dribblando.

Poi valuta l'effetto ping pong. Cerca in te quello che non ha dal marito e si tiene stretta del marito quello che non può avere da te.

Amico mio, 
Se vuoi ballare...balla...
Ma il giochino è fatto così.

Non puoi assolutamente essere possessivo ed esclusivista con una donna sposata. La metti nei guai e la costringi a lasciarti.

Le donne hanno più cranio in questo e fiuto.

E non fare mai il bastardo!
Non dirle mai di lasciare il marito per amor tuo.
Se lei te lo sbandiera sappi che lì desidera che tu le dica in faccia: " Non sfasciare la famiglia per me non ne vale la pena!".
Perchè se lo fa...poi te la devi anche cuccare tu.

Gli amori adulterini sono fantastici, proprio perchè irresponsabili cioè scevri da responsabilità.

Ma hanno dei prezzi da pagare.
Devi essere sempre pronto a scomparire.

Gli amanti, credimi, si proteggono a vicenda.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Per cortesia date una stanza, un thread un qualcosa al simpatico ma debordante Conte:carneval: ormai c'e' solo lui, sembrano tutti intimoriti:mexican:
> Ciao Conte, non prendertela e' che ho la luna storta.
> Salutoni


non intimoriti

ma a volte esausti:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Conte come fai a scrivere cosi' tanto?

Non c'e' un bignamino disponibile? Veramente vorrei ma non posso


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Dicembre 2009)

*sorpresa Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per primissima cosa amico mio, non farti fregare dai sensi di colpa delle donne. Loro sono abilissime a giustificare sè stesse. Quindi non ti preoccupare di questo. Devi poi capire che se una donna è insicura non sa mai cosa vuole. Ciò che ti manifesta oggi, sarà smentito domani, per poi essere ribadito il giorno dopo. O tu sei capace di anticiparla costantemente o soffri. Quando ti lascia fa finta di non sentire cosa dice, così quando ti riprende le dici: " Ma come cara? Mi avevi lasciato?"
> Poi non ti accorgi che lei abilmente sta dettando tutte le condizioni che regolano un rapporto? Forse ti limita nello scrivere e nel telefonare perchè sei troppo presente nella sua vita...aria...aria aria ragazzo...
> 
> Poi cavoli...tu fai presto a parlare sei libero...guarda che...a me tutte le donne del mondo possono telefonare quando a loro pare e piace, ma io sto sempre attento alle loro situazioni. In poche parole tu non vivi con loro e non sai come si comportano. Proprio perchè sei in una certa situazione, la tua discrezione è tutto.
> ...


 Conte!!
Cavoli( stavo per scrivere altro)nessuno mi ha fatto vedere le cose in questo modo...sarai pure debordante ma sai parlare al cuore...grazie, meditero' sulle cose che hai scritto
Saluti


----------



## Anna A (30 Dicembre 2009)

*ma..*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*
> _é tutta oggi che ci penso. Ma posso parlare solo delle mia esperienza e non posso risponderti in generale..._
> _In ogni caso la moglie è una persona con cui ho condiviso una larga fetta del mio tempo. Piuttosto lei ha fatto di tutto per evitare che io potessi essere la sua infelicità. Non lo ha permesso.Mentre lei non lo permetteva tu come ti rapportavi? ... la vostra storia dura da anni e non potrebbe essere che tu non abbia capito che forse lei, più che non essere ricettiva, si stava mettendo una corazza?_
> 
> ...


 
cos'è una versione inedita di una enciclopedia multimediale o cosa?
e policroma pure..


----------



## Anna A (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tu mi trovi invadente?
> Vuoi un pomeriggio libero?
> Basta chiedere sai?:carneval::carneval::carneval:ma adesso ti dico io come ti vedo...


conte.. se vuoi ti dico io come ti vedo..:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Conte!!
> Cavoli( stavo per scrivere altro)nessuno mi ha fatto vedere le cose in questo modo...sarai pure debordante ma sai parlare al cuore...grazie, meditero' sulle cose che hai scritto
> Saluti


 Ah sì?
Non bastava: "mollala quella ti usa come stampella!"?
Mi sembrava più chiaro e sintetico.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> Non bastava: "mollala quella ti usa come stampella!"?
> Mi sembrava più chiaro e sintetico.


Dai,Persa, non fare l'acida:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Dai,Persa, non fare l'acida:carneval:


Ci conosciamo? 
Comunque facevo la sintetica.


----------



## disincanto (30 Dicembre 2009)

Dovevo provare la mia nuova firma :carneval:
Zone, scusa l'irriverenza :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Conte come fai a scrivere cosi' tanto?
> 
> Non c'e' un bignamino disponibile? Veramente vorrei ma non posso


Beh è semplice...io sono analitico e non sintetico. 
Poi sono Wagneriano, Bruckneriano, ma soprattutto Mahleriano.
Il Durch Komponiert!

Ma credimi adoro le persone che con due parole ti fulminano.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non intimoriti
> 
> ma a volte esausti:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> conte.. se vuoi ti dico io come ti vedo..:mexican:


Dai su...prima in privata sede...sai? 
Tu non scherzi, sai?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cos'è una versione inedita di una enciclopedia multimediale o cosa?
> e policroma pure..


Un tentativo di quotare bruja...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo?
> Comunque facevo la sintetica.


Persa, è lui che comincia a conoscerti...
Persa, tu parli di sentimenti, amore, relazioni, rapporti, matrimoni...
Ma mi chiedo come sta il tuo cuore?
Dove sta?
Siamo esseri umani, non pc, in cui si istallano sistemi operativi.
Ricorda che Schopenhauer aveva le palle per dare della zucca vuota a Hegel. Ma Hegel era seriamente convinto di avere la verità in tasca.
Non verremo giudicati sulla giustizia, ma sulla misericordia.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo?
> Comunque facevo la sintetica.


Si, la sintetica alla blade runner
No,non ci conosciamo.
Le freddure,dunque,andrebbero evitate.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, la sintetica alla blade runner
> No,non ci conosciamo.
> Le freddure,dunque,andrebbero evitate.


No caro non hai capito.
Sei un uomo.
Per Persa uomo significa: bastardo che mi hai tradito.
Figurati poi, tu dici di essere l'amante di una donna sposata figuriamoci.
Se ti becca ti fucila, e poi dopo averti fucilato, si farebbe in quattro per consolare la tua lei, che ti piange, tutta pronta a farle capire i suoi errori ecc...ecc...ecc...per portarla sulla retta via.
Le donne disprezzano gli uomini, molto più di quanto noi siamo in grado di amare loro. Ricordatelo.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No caro non hai capito.
> Sei un uomo.
> Per Persa uomo significa: bastardo che mi hai tradito.
> Figurati poi, tu dici di essere l'amante di una donna sposata figuriamoci.
> ...


Capisco.Dentini avvelenati eh?:incazzato:
Ma non me la prendo mica, tranquillo Conte.Anzi, grazie della dritta, prox volta staro' piu' attento a cio' che scrivo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Capisco.Dentini avvelenati eh?:incazzato:
> Ma non me la prendo mica, tranquillo Conte.Anzi, grazie della dritta, prox volta staro' piu' attento a cio' che scrivo


Beh Zona, dietro ogni utente, c'è un volto e una storia...
Abbiamo poche adultere qua, che danno consigli...le adultere non parlano. Ma abbiamo molte che soffrono per certe cose che hanno subito e che non hanno perdonato. 
Proprio stamane vedi, parlavo con una persona che mi rassicurava, dicendo che dopo separata, le cose sono andate meglio. Ossia si sono lasciati bene e ora lei vede in lui il suo migliore amico.
Il mio avvocato mi dice, che queste situazioni sono una mosca bianca.

Poi c'è un vizio terribile qui dentro...si parla di terze persone.

Fin'ora però nessuna che mi dica come ha fatto a beccare il suo compagno in fragrante...

Sai com'è no? Sms, mail, chat, ecc...ecc...ecc...confessioni scabrose, dettagli...ma fatti reali, secondo me, pochi sai?


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Zona, dietro ogni utente, c'è un volto e una storia...
> Abbiamo poche adultere qua, che danno consigli...le adultere non parlano. Ma abbiamo molte che soffrono per certe cose che hanno subito e che *non hanno perdonato. *
> Proprio stamane vedi, parlavo con una persona che mi rassicurava, dicendo che dopo separata, le cose sono andate meglio. Ossia si sono lasciati bene e ora lei vede in lui il suo migliore amico.
> Il mio avvocato mi dice, che queste situazioni sono una mosca bianca.
> ...



Sbagliato! ... io ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne disprezzano gli uomini, molto più di quanto noi siamo in grado di amare loro. Ricordatelo.


Come frase suona bene, sembra uscita dalla versione cattiva dei Baci Perugina.
Ma mi spieghi come fai a misurare il disprezzo e l'amore?


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa?
> Ma chi siamo noi per conoscere il bene dell'altro?
> Guarda che ci vuole una grande abnegazione.
> Conosco persone che hanno il pregio divino di intuire le esigenze altrui, loro si sentono valide e importanti solo se si fanno in 4 per gli altri, si annientano per soddisfare tutti. Ma è una cosa bruttissima, vuol dire che non si valutano abbastanza, si mettono sempre in coda, come servi della gleba.
> ...


	 	 Conte, secondo me sei una persona egoista che pensa solo a se stessa.
 Probabilmente non è tutta colpa tua. I tuoi genitori hanno una grossa responsabilità riguardo a quello che sei diventato.
 La tua non è una ricerca della felicità, ma del piacere.
 Questo Natale a cena ero solo come un cane e per compensare la tristezza mi sono mangiato un vassoio di lasagne (2 porzioni), mezzo chilo di shasimi, un panettone intero e una bottiglia di chardonnay. Mi sono strafogato con le cose che di solito mi danno piacere per riempire il buco che avevo nel cuore. A dir la verità non ho riempito un bel niente ma alla fine ero un po' brillo.
 La felicità si sperimenta quando si ha uno scopo nella vita, un motivo per cui valga la pena vivere.
 Possono essere i figli, il lavoro, una missione, ecc. qualcosa che ci faccia percepire che non stiamo su questa Terra inutilmente.
 Ellina ha scoperto la sua missione attraverso la figlia disabile e credo che la sua vita sarà molto più felice di quella di tanti che la passano inseguendo il piacere per cercare di colmare il vuoto che hanno dentro.
 Amare significa volere il bene dell'altro. Si ama concretamente solo quando ci si sacrifica per l'altro. L'amore più grande è donare la propria vita per l'amato. E quando si ama si è felici.
 Amen.:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa, è lui che comincia a conoscerti...
> Persa, tu parli di sentimenti, amore, relazioni, rapporti, matrimoni...
> Ma mi chiedo come sta il tuo cuore?
> Dove sta?
> ...


E dov'è finita la mezza stagione?
Un tempo gli inverni erano inverni e le estati estati e poi c'erano l'autunno e la primavera... ma davvero pensate che fosse così? 
Non era solo perché non c'erano case coibentate e condizionatori?
Eh... credete tutti che il modo sie quello che credete voi?
Eh ...va bene così...ma sì va bene così eh...
Chissà ...eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No caro non hai capito.
> Sei un uomo.
> Per Persa uomo significa: bastardo che mi hai tradito.
> Figurati poi, tu dici di essere l'amante di una donna sposata figuriamoci.
> ...


 Ci sono certi che non aiutano a cambiare idea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Zona, dietro ogni utente, c'è un volto e una storia...
> Abbiamo poche adultere qua, che danno consigli...le adultere non parlano. Ma abbiamo molte che soffrono per certe cose che hanno subito e che non hanno perdonato.
> Proprio stamane vedi, parlavo con una persona che mi rassicurava, dicendo che dopo separata, le cose sono andate meglio. Ossia si sono lasciati bene e ora lei vede in lui il suo migliore amico.
> Il mio avvocato mi dice, che queste situazioni sono una mosca bianca.
> ...


 ...appena uscito dal forno no?


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No caro non hai capito.
> Sei un uomo.
> Per Persa uomo significa: bastardo che mi hai tradito.
> Figurati poi, tu dici di essere l'amante di una donna sposata figuriamoci.
> ...


Non è vero. Persa è una bravissima persona.
Non ha alcun problema con gli uomini. Non odia il marito, lo ignora.
Non è cattolica. È divorzista, abortista, a favore dell'eutanasia, del testamento biologico e chi più ne ha più ne metta.:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è vero. Persa è una bravissima persona.
> Non ha alcun problema con gli uomini. Non odia il marito, lo ignora.
> Non è cattolica. È divorzista, abortista, a favore dell'eutanasia, del testamento biologico e chi più ne ha più ne metta.:mexican:


Shhhhhhhh non fargli scoprire che si possono leggere i post...


----------



## zona del disastro (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliato! ... io ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato


Grave errore, se mi e' consentito: non dimenticare vuol dire portare rancore, sentimento plebeo...meglio dimenticare e pero' non perdonare:idea:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliato! ... io ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato


Certo...ok...
Ti dico solo una cosa Marì...
Per me appunto dimenticare certe cose è dura.
Ma mi sono accorto che ora mi stanno proprio sui coglioni.
Non voglio farmi condizionare dai torti subiti.
Ok?
Non voglio condizionatori.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono certi che non aiutano a cambiare idea...


E fatalità, mia cara, li becchi tutti tu.
Come mai?
Mettiamo che io voglia dimostrare a me stesso che tutte le donne sono delle pazze nevrasteniche, ossessionate e frigide...

Guarda ci metto pochissimo...basta esasperarle.

Riflettiamo un attimo quanto siamo noi a creare dei circoli viziosi.

Ragazzeeeeeeeeeeeeee...il nome per il mio locale...
"Circolo Vizioso"...uAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU? 2010 a me!


----------



## zona del disastro (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E fatalità, mia cara, li becchi tutti tu.
> Come mai?
> Mettiamo che io voglia dimostrare a me stesso che tutte le donne sono delle pazze nevrasteniche, ossessionate e frigide...
> 
> ...


Tessera e abbonamento per me!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Tessera e abbonamento per me!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda se riesco nell'impresa se ci riesco...mi ci vogliono i soci giusti però! E le socie...

Il circolo vizioso
Piaceri e peccati


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E fatalità, mia cara, li becchi tutti tu.
> Come mai?
> *Mettiamo che io voglia dimostrare a me stesso che tutte le donne sono delle pazze nevrasteniche, ossessionate e frigide*...
> 
> ...


Dai, non occorreva metterlo nero sui bianco...si era capito benissimo il tuo scopo sul forum! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grave errore, se mi e' consentito: non dimenticare vuol dire portare rancore, sentimento plebeo...meglio dimenticare e pero' non perdonare:idea:


AFFATTO! ... la memoria e' sacra!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> AFFATTO! ... la memoria e' sacra!


Dai Marì...ho imparato che tante volte...fa bene a lasciar correre...a non star là a pesare le parole come macigni...e ad essere smemorati...
Poi il tempo passa...e ti dici...ma che me frega, ma che me importa...è successo tanti anni fa.
Goditi la vita.
Che ti riduci come Giobbe sennò!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, non occorreva metterlo nero sui bianco...si era capito benissimo il tuo scopo sul forum! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma io non ho uno scopo, sai?
Certe cose sono successe da sole...
Sono capitate io c'ero...
E che ci posso fa...
Ma ti ringrazio di essere meno intransigente con me di un tempo...
Non sono venuto certo a portarti via nessuna.
Vivi e lascia vivere.


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Marì...ho imparato che tante volte...fa bene a lasciar correre...a non star là a pesare le parole come macigni...e ad essere smemorati...
> Poi il tempo passa...e ti dici...ma che me frega, ma che me importa...è successo tanti anni fa.
> Goditi la vita.
> Che ti riduci come Giobbe sennò!


Io ho perdonato e sto cercando di dimenticare.
Mi ha fatto più male la separazione che il tradimento.
Del tradimento me ne importa poco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, non occorreva metterlo nero sui bianco...si era capito benissimo il tuo scopo sul forum! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho uno scopo, sai?
> Certe cose sono successe da sole...
> Sono capitate io c'ero...
> E che ci posso fa...
> ...


A te, conte, Ionesco ti fa un baffo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Marì...ho imparato che tante volte...fa bene a lasciar correre...a non star là a pesare le parole come macigni...e ad essere smemorati...
> Poi il tempo passa...e ti dici...ma che me frega, ma che me importa...è successo tanti anni fa.
> Goditi la vita.
> Che ti riduci come Giobbe sennò!


... ma io mica sto a ricordarcelo, sono mesi e mesi che non accenno  ma e' bene che ognuno di noi due non perda la memoria


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ho perdonato e sto cercando di dimenticare.
> Mi ha fatto più male la separazione che il tradimento.
> Del tradimento me ne importa poco.


... sai Giobbe, il giorno che abbiamo divorziato in tribunale siamo scoppiati in un pianto a catinelle ... il giudice ci guardava e non capiva, chissa' cosa avra' pensato di noi


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ho perdonato e sto cercando di dimenticare.
> Mi ha fatto più male la separazione che il tradimento.
> *Del tradimento me ne importa poco*.



Ti quoto e sottolineo: il tradimento mi ha inizialmente provocato tanto dolore poi pian piano il fatto in sè è (quasi) sparito nella mia mente per far posto alle motivazioni sottostanti ed è lì che mio malgrado ho visto come NATURALE la separazione. Il mio stato d'animo attuale, se può interessare qualcuno, è quello di chi sente un grande vuoto, non so più a quali ricordi aggrapparmi, è come se la mia vita degli ultimi 16 anni fosse stata spazzata via e "forse" dopo vari messi dalla separazione io non ancora ho iniziato veramente ad elaborare la mia nuova condizione: dico questo perchè sono troppo tranquillo, troppo sereno dopo un evento così traumatico, magari è e sarà cosi anche tra un po' di tempo ma la vera prova sarà se e quando avrò una nuova storia, si capirà allora se veramente mi sarò buttato tutto alle spalle o sono ancora fermo al palo.


----------



## Anna A (31 Dicembre 2009)

*hi, hi, hi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda se riesco nell'impresa se ci riesco...mi ci vogliono i soci giusti però! E le socie...
> 
> Il circolo vizioso
> Piaceri e peccati


prepariamo la tabella?:rotfl:

                dal conte
             circolo vizioso
entri virtuoso ed esci gudurioso


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> prepariamo la tabella?:rotfl:
> 
> dal conte
> circolo vizioso
> entri virtuoso ed esci gudurioso


Eh sai io ho in mente una struttura polivalente, in cui ci sarà anche una sezione beauty center...sai no?

Dai amore, dai caro, pagami un weekend che vado a rifarmi esteticamente, dai caro devo ritrovare me stessa...

Che trattamento?
Non si sa...


----------



## Anna A (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh sai io ho in mente una struttura polivalente, in cui ci sarà anche una sezione beauty center...sai no?
> 
> Dai amore, dai caro, pagami un weekend che vado a rifarmi esteticamente, dai caro devo ritrovare me stessa...
> 
> ...


si sa, si sa...:carneval:

nunc est bibendum, conte:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si sa, si sa...:carneval:
> 
> nunc est bibendum, conte:rotfl:


Ma no Anna voi lo "sapete" i mariti no.
Loro si beano..." Ma cara sei ringiovanita di 10 anni!"
E le mogli dicono...a sè stesse: " Hai voglia...hai voglia che mi sono ringiovanita!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Loro sono sempre abilissime a mascherare e sono molto organizzate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oddio capita quella che sputtana le altre, ma è solo la sua invidia accecante a farle dire maldicenza contro le altre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no Anna voi lo "sapete" i mariti no.
> Loro si beano..." Ma cara sei ringiovanita di 10 anni!"
> E le mogli dicono...a sè stesse: " Hai voglia...hai voglia che mi sono ringiovanita!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Loro sono sempre abilissime a mascherare e sono molto organizzate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Oddio capita quella che sputtana le altre, ma è solo la sua invidia accecante a farle dire maldicenza contro le altre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
mia nonna diceva: chi vede bene della sua "pelle" vede di un bel castello.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è vero. Persa è una bravissima persona.
> Non ha alcun problema con gli uomini. Non odia il marito, lo ignora.
> Non è cattolica. È divorzista, abortista, a favore dell'eutanasia, del testamento biologico e chi più ne ha più ne metta.:mexican:


quoto
ed aggiungo

è chiaro che ognuno di noi, se non va per principi astratti (che sono comunque propri) si basa sulla propria esperienza
ma Persa è una persona che sa starti vicino senza imporre il suo pensiero

io ho fatto una scelta opposta alla sua
lei ha visto del buono in mio marito in un momento in cui la disperazione mi stava facendo sprofondare
ed è stata tra le prime a gioire con me


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grave errore, se mi e' consentito: non dimenticare vuol dire portare rancore, sentimento plebeo...meglio dimenticare e pero' non perdonare:idea:


non concordo


----------



## MK (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fin'ora però nessuna che mi dica come ha fatto a beccare il suo compagno in fragrante...


 
A me è arrivata una bella letterina dove veniva spiegato tutto, per filo e per segno... Anche se avevo capito da un bel pezzo, ma lui negava e negava...


----------



## MK (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> E quando si ama si è felici.
> Amen.:mrgreen:


Assolutamente sì :up:.


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è vero. Persa è una bravissima persona.
> Non ha alcun problema con gli uomini. Non odia il marito, lo ignora.
> Non è cattolica. È divorzista, abortista, a favore dell'eutanasia, del testamento biologico e chi più ne ha più ne metta.:mexican:


E' anche favorevole alla contraccezione. E nonostante ciò è una brava persona!!!!

Incredibile no?


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Conte, secondo me sei una persona egoista che pensa solo a se stessa.
> Probabilmente non è tutta colpa tua. I tuoi genitori hanno una grossa responsabilità riguardo a quello che sei diventato.
> La tua non è una ricerca della felicità, ma del piacere.
> Questo Natale a cena ero solo come un cane e per compensare la tristezza mi sono mangiato un vassoio di lasagne (2 porzioni), mezzo chilo di shasimi, un panettone intero e una bottiglia di chardonnay. Mi sono strafogato con le cose che di solito mi danno piacere per riempire il buco che avevo nel cuore. A dir la verità non ho riempito un bel niente ma alla fine ero un po' brillo.
> ...


E come ci sei andato allla Messa di Mezzanotte? Ubriaco? (scherzo naturalmente)

Un bacione Giobbe!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No caro non hai capito.
> Sei un uomo.
> Per Persa uomo significa: bastardo che mi hai tradito.
> Figurati poi, tu dici di essere l'amante di una donna sposata figuriamoci.
> ...


Che cazzata Conte...abbi pazienza:carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzata Conte...abbi pazienza:carneval:


Figurati...questo fa i botti . D'altronde è Capodanno:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

si limitasse a capodanno, andrebbe di lusso:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

*tranquillle*

Tranquille...dai non svelerò altre verità sconcertanti dell'universo femminile...

Giobbe....ti fanno ciccì cocco...perchè sei innocuo...eheheheeheh...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquille...dai non svelerò altre verità sconcertanti dell'universo femminile...
> 
> Giobbe....ti fanno ciccì cocco...perchè sei innocuo...eheheheeheh...


:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> A me è arrivata una bella letterina dove veniva spiegato tutto, per filo e per segno... Anche se avevo capito da un bel pezzo, ma lui negava e negava...


Lì, mia cara ti sei fregata con le tue mani.
Penso che la grandezza di una donna stia anche nella sua capacità di soprassedere. Poi ovvio, in questi casi, si costringe l'altro a mentire.
Però davvero non so dirvi se mia moglie ha soprasseduto, o se se ne è fregata altamente. Del resto se non ami non soffri.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquille...dai non svelerò altre verità sconcertanti dell'universo femminile...
> 
> Giobbe....ti fanno ciccì cocco...perchè sei innocuo...eheheheeheh...


Lo sai che gli osservatori esterni non spiegheranno mai nessun universo se non attraverso i loro occhi proprio perche' non ne fanno parte?

Arrenditi Conte uomini e donne saranno sempre due universi a se stanti... l'uno non spieghera' l'altro e viceversa:carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lì, mia cara ti sei fregata con le tue mani.
> Penso che la grandezza di una donna stia anche nella sua capacità di soprassedere. Poi ovvio, in questi casi, si costringe l'altro a mentire.
> Però davvero non so dirvi se mia moglie ha soprasseduto, o se se ne è fregata altamente. Del resto se non ami non soffri.


 
Chiaramente non ti ama.


----------



## MK (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lì, mia cara ti sei fregata con le tue mani.
> Penso che la grandezza di una donna stia anche nella sua capacità di soprassedere. Poi ovvio, in questi casi, si costringe l'altro a mentire.
> Però davvero non so dirvi se mia moglie ha soprasseduto, o se se ne è fregata altamente. Del resto se non ami non soffri.


Soprassedere? Se il mio compagno ama un'altra che bisogna fare? Si chiude, altro da fare non c'è. Senza vendette e senza rancori. E si ricomincia.


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che gli osservatori esterni non spiegheranno mai nessun universo se non attraverso i loro occhi proprio perche' non ne fanno parte?
> 
> Arrenditi Conte uomini e donne saranno sempre due universi a se stanti... l'uno non spieghera' l'altro e viceversa:carneval:


E' un concetto un pò difficile per lui:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non ti ama.


 
quella donna si può ancora salvare  :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quella donna si può ancora salvare :mrgreen:


Grazie a voi suppongo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non ti ama.


Vedi che faccio bene a non credere a quello che mi dice?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che gli osservatori esterni non spiegheranno mai nessun universo se non attraverso i loro occhi proprio perche' non ne fanno parte?
> 
> Arrenditi Conte uomini e donne saranno sempre due universi a se stanti... l'uno non spieghera' l'altro e viceversa:carneval:


Infatti in estrema ratio...voi dite: " TU non vedi e senti certe cose, ma fidati, io le sento, io sono una donna!":carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti in estrema ratio...voi dite: " TU non vedi e senti certe cose, ma fidati, io le sento, io sono una donna!":carneval:


Ameno che tu non sia una donna, dubito tu o un qualunque uomo, possa sentire o vedere come una donna... e fidati meno male!:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie a voi suppongo


non hai capito :mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Dicembre 2009)

Il Conte ha svaccato il post.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Soprassedere? Se il mio compagno ama un'altra che bisogna fare? Si chiude, altro da fare non c'è. Senza vendette e senza rancori. E si ricomincia.


Ok! E alla faccia di come ci si dovrebbe innamorare dopo i 40, se sei tra quelle che hanno dovuto ricominciare dopo i 40 hai tutta la mia stima e considerazione. 
Tante credimi, accettano anche il fatto che il tuo lui, ami un'altra, pur di non essere lasciate. 
In un certo senso le donne temono meno la scappatella che non i sentimenti. Si dicono, ben dai va là...sono uomini...ma se realizzano che è il cuore dell' uomo che è andato altrove, sanno che non hanno più armi, sanno che neanche con il sesso possono tenerlo legato a sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' anche favorevole alla contraccezione. E nonostante ciò è una brava persona!!!!
> 
> Incredibile no?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il Conte ha svaccato il post.


 Oh come mai? Non è mai successo!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh come mai? Non è mai successo!!


taccia lei che è Divorzista e pure...PROGRESSISTA!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Auguri Persina:mago:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> taccia lei che è Divorzista e pure...PROGRESSISTA!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Auguri Persina:mago:


Auguri Vere ..vera! :angelo:


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ho perdonato e sto cercando di dimenticare.
> Mi ha fatto più male la separazione che il tradimento.
> Del tradimento me ne importa poco.


Considerando tutto "a freddo", rifaresti lo stesso percorso?


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Riflettiamo un attimo quanto siamo noi a creare dei circoli viziosi.
> 
> Ragazzeeeeeeeeeeeeee...il nome per il mio locale...
> "Circolo Vizioso"...uAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU? 2010 a me!


mah se penso che la realtà offre dei nomi di locali molto più "viziosi"...:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sai Giobbe, *il giorno che abbiamo divorziato in tribunale siamo scoppiati in un pianto a catinelle* ... il giudice ci guardava e non capiva, chissa' cosa avra' pensato di noi


sai Marì mi sa che questo faccia parte della quotidianità del lavoro di un giudice...il  brutto, come anche in altre professioni, è che talvolta non ci si abitua mai, anche come spettatori, al dolore vero...


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> capita quella che sputtana le altre, ma è solo la sua invidia accecante a farle dire maldicenza contro le altre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco: la maldicenza da invidia (uno dei peggiori modi di ingannare il prossimo) - purtroppo ampiamente diffusa, non solo tra donne - è una delle poche cose che non sopporto in assoluto.

Sul fatto di "sputtanare gli altri": anche se i motivi di "sputtanamento" fossero fondati, non sempre chi manda avanti questo "lavoro sporco" è animato da nobili intenzioni... mai farsi infinocchiare da chi "sputtana" il prossimo ergendosi a "Bocca della Verità" e "amante della giustizia"... balle!
Spesso dietro c'è un tornaconto o, più banalmente, frustrazioni represse...

Non tutti fanno proprio il detto "il silenzio è d'oro"...:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ecco: la maldicenza da invidia (uno dei peggiori modi di ingannare il prossimo) - purtroppo ampiamente diffusa, non solo tra donne - è una delle poche cose che non sopporto in assoluto.
> 
> Sul fatto di "sputtanare gli altri": anche se i motivi di "sputtanamento" fossero fondati, non sempre chi manda avanti questo "lavoro sporco" è animato da nobili intenzioni... mai farsi infinocchiare da chi "sputtana" il prossimo ergendosi a "Bocca della Verità" e "amante della giustizia"... balle!
> Spesso dietro c'è un tornaconto o, più banalmente, frustrazioni represse...
> ...


Ma sai una cosa...io ho optato per una scelta estrema...quella dell'amplificatore...arriva la carampana x a dirmi che y dice che io bla bli bla bla, mica smentisco sai? Aggiungo particolari...restano così male...
Così alla fine della fiera, divento uno tutto chiacchera e distintivo.
E mi godo i reali vantaggi che una condizione del genere comporta.

Più che tornaconto...frustrazioni represse...cosa vuoi...scarsa cultura, popolino...

Poi aggiungi pure, che la gente, a chi è "artista" concede molto...sai?
Sai com'è è uno fuori di cranio...:mexican::mexican:


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Gennaio 2010)

*senza parole*

Ed eccomi qua alle 5 e mezzo del mattino.Sonno manco l'ombra.
Sono con le bambine,che dormono come angioletti nel lettone della casa dove da quando mi sono separato passo i periodi di ferie qui al sud(il lavoro e' a nord,come al solito).
Sono la cosa piu' bella che esiste, l'unica positivita' venuta fuori dalla zona del disastro.
Per il resto, mi sa che iniziamo male. 
Non riesco a rassegnarmi a questa relazione fantasmatica.Ma non posso vivere senza avere questo fantasma.Che forse e' la mia ossessione, ha ragione Conte. Penso alla finta leggerezza di Conte, all'amarezza colta e quasi aristocratica di Persa, all'allegria scanzonata e coinvolgente di Anna, alla solidarieta' sentita di Disincanto, ai commenti pregnanti di Verena, Grande che sembra il mio psichiatra e a tutti gli altri, a tutti voi...
Mi sento molto giu' e triste, non e' cosi volevo iniziasse l'anno nuovo.Mi spiace scrivere cosi' e rovinarvi la prima schermata su questo thread. Ma e' cio' che sento in questa alba che sembra non diventare mai giorno.
Buon 2010.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2010)

Zona, buon anno a te e alle tue figliole.

Sul resto: le cose belle e soprattutto VERE si conquistano, lottando duramente, e soprattutto si DIFENDONO, costruendo steccati e fossati.

Tu le tue cose belle le hai buttate un po' fuori dalla finestra, e ora vorresti un "pezzetto" di cose belle altrui.

In soldoni, non te le meriti, e non le avrai, se le cerchi lì dove non è il tuo recinto.

Non fare il rubagalline. Ricostruisci il tuo pollaio, parti dalle figlie...e poi chissà.

Umiltà, umiltà, umiltà.

Buon 2010!!!


----------



## astonished (1 Gennaio 2010)

*Mica tanto!*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grave errore, se mi e' consentito: non dimenticare vuol dire portare rancore, sentimento plebeo...meglio dimenticare e pero' non perdonare:idea:


Mah, mi sembra un po' una frase ad effetto poichè si potrebbe asserire che anche chi non perdona lo fa perchè porta ancora rancore e comunque perchè non ha affatto dimenticato.

Penso che in nessun campo ed in nessun caso dimenticare sia una cosa utile: la nostra esperienza si basa sul ricordo di tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto in passato, anche gli errori commessi o le brutte esperienze, pensiamo ad un bambino che per la prima volta si scotta la mano sul fuoco, alla seconda occasione si muove con più accortezza e metaforicamente possiamo trasporre l'esempio alle nostre storie.

Buon 2010.


----------



## Staff (1 Gennaio 2010)

*Avvertimento per contepinceton*

Nota di Amministrazione: 
Citazione:
Off topic 

Messaggio all'Utente: 
Citazione:
*Sei invitato a non "disturbare" il normale svolgimento dei thread riportando tutto sempre allo stesso concetto personale.*

*Sei inoltre invitato ad un maggior rispetto per gli altri utenti evitando sfottò gratuiti.*

*Questo sarà il primo ed ultimo avvertimento.*

*Saluti *

Messaggio Originale da  contepinceton
Citazione:





> Tranquille...dai non svelerò altre verità sconcertanti dell'universo femminile...
> 
> Giobbe....ti fanno ciccì cocco...perchè sei innocuo...eheheheeheh...


----------



## astonished (1 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua alle 5 e mezzo del mattino.Sonno manco l'ombra.
> Sono con le bambine,che dormono come angioletti nel lettone della casa dove da quando mi sono separato passo i periodi di ferie qui al sud(il lavoro e' a nord,come al solito).
> Sono la cosa piu' bella che esiste, l'unica positivita' venuta fuori dalla zona del disastro.
> Per il resto, mi sa che iniziamo male.
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Zona, buon anno a te e alle tue figliole.
> 
> Sul resto: le cose belle e soprattutto VERE si conquistano, lottando duramente, e soprattutto si DIFENDONO, costruendo steccati e fossati.
> 
> ...


Amico mio,
mi spiace leggerti così e se capisce che il tuo stato d'animo è esattamente come lo descrivi, se posso permettermi un consiglio, dall'alto di tutta la mia inesperienza nel settore sentimenti, lascia stare questa storia perchè essa è funzionale ai bisogni altrui ma non ai tuoi. In questo momento tu hai bisogno di "concretezza" del calore di una donna che sia lì tutta per te e con te che possa sorriderti con gli occhi tutte le volte che ne hai bisogno, che possa aggrappartisi ad una spalla per chiederti aiuto quando ne ha bisogno Lei e tu invece te ne stai lì a rimirare le tue belle bimbe con la mente ed il cuore altrove dove c'è una donna che è nella sua famiglia, che sarà certamente in crisi con se stessa e con il marito ma che molto difficilmente lascerà perchè queste crisi, per gravi che siano, difficilmentge portano a qualcosa di concreto: tutte le donne e gli uomini sposati ne soffrono ed ognuno le supera a modo loro. Io ho vissuto la crisi di mia moglie ed ora siamo separati, senza figli, ma da qui a dire che il nostro rapporto sia terminato ce ne corre e sai una cosa? il suo amante si è illuso per tantissimo tempo, giocando in maniera molto fine e sottile una partita a scacchi con me e con Lei, Lui giocando dal di dentro ed io dal di fuori perchè ho quasi del tutto troncato i contatti con mia moglie che nel frattempo si vedeva regolarmente con mia moglie in una relazione semi-ufficiale perchè anche lui sposato con figli; beh la partita ha cambiato il suo corso, l'amante è disperato perchè dalla mia separazione mia moglie ha capito tante cose, tra queste che lui non era ciò che voleva ed ha capito che ha combinato un disastro, che del nostro matrimonio ci sono solo macerie. Sai come siamo messi adesso? l'amante ai miei occhi ora più che prima è un fallito immaturo, Lei è depressa, ed io sono sereno e fiducioso nel futuro (premetto che a mia moglie voglio tanto bene ma da qui a dire che si tornerà insieme c'è un abisso). Di storie come le tue me ne sono capitate (ho appena ricevuto un sms di auguri da una donna in cerca di _"__conferme__"_) ma la mia esperienza vissuta dal lato di chi ci ha rimesso tutto, mi ha insegnato che non sono queste le storie che servono a me (perdonami il taglio utilitaristico dell'affermazione): è molto bello ricevere attenzioni da una donna già impegnata perchè questo accresce in maniera smisurata la nostra ego, ci fa pensare che noi siamo capaci di dare a Lei quanto il suo Lui non è in grado di dare, ma è tutto nella nostra mente: sarà vero? Ti racconto un fatto che mi è successo: da 6 anni sono collega di una donna che racchiude in sè tante delle qualità che un uomo desidera; sin dal primo momento che l'ho vista si è accesa in me una lampadina, lo stesso avvenne in Lei (dettomi a posteriori), all'inizio non ci conoscevamo poi, per motivi di lavoro, abbiamo iniziato ad interagire fino  a quando un giorno lei mi fece delle domande sulla mia vita privata e sull'andamento del rapporto con mia moglie. Da lì in poi c'è stata un'escalation che ha portato ad avere un livello di confidenza che si ha tra persone che entrano in intimità al punto da sentire l'esigenza di sentirsi costantemente tutte le mattine e di rientro dai weekend ma non c'è stato MAI nessun contatto fisico e dico MAI. Poi è sopraggiunta la crisi del mio matrimonio di cui Lei è venuta a conoscenza. Te la faccio breve tagliando tutto il resto: sin da quando ha saputo della mia crisi e della mia propbabile separazione ha visto in me una minaccia per la sua stabilità familiare, e pian piano mi ha scaricato come si fa con un sacco di sabbia per di più nel momento peggiore del mio percoso di crisi, quando sentivo il bisogno di potermi confidare con qualcuno e di avere il calore di una donna e di un'amica; in quel momento sapevo che mia moglie continuava con il suo amante e la mia amica-collega mi ha scaricato in una maniera durissima, oserei dire brutale, pur utilizzando termini educati (lo ha fatto per sms). Anch'io mi sono sentito dire cose che non avrei mai pensato e non credere che perchè non ci sia stato sesso fossero meno profonde, al contrario a detta sua non si voleva compromettere perchè sapeva che sarebbe stata una strada senza ritorno ecco perchè si è tenuta alla larga da me.........

Io ho recepito il suo messaggio e mi sono tenuto da parte, solo, come sono tuttora, e senza più contattarla: ora di tanto in tanto mi cerca e mi lancia frasi equivoche....

MORALE: alla larga da chi è in cerca di conferme! Ci sono tantissime persone egoiste ed insicure in giro che hanno un continuo bisogno di testare la loro seduttività rinforzando le lore certezze.

Ho riportato la risposta di Verena, persona saggia, i cui consigli ti farebbe bene seguire.

Tanti auguri.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Gennaio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Amico mio,
> mi spiace leggerti così e se capisce che il tuo stato d'animo è esattamente come lo descrivi, se posso permettermi un consiglio, dall'alto di tutta la mia inesperienza nel settore sentimenti, lascia stare questa storia perchè essa è funzionale ai bisogni altrui ma non ai tuoi. In questo momento tu hai bisogno di "concretezza" del calore di una donna che sia lì tutta per te e con te che possa sorriderti con gli occhi tutte le volte che ne hai bisogno, che possa aggrappartisi ad una spalla per chiederti aiuto quando ne ha bisogno Lei e tu invece te ne stai lì a rimirare le tue belle bimbe con la mente ed il cuore altrove dove c'è una donna che è nella sua famiglia, che sarà certamente in crisi con se stessa e con il marito ma che molto difficilmente lascerà perchè queste crisi, per gravi che siano, difficilmentge portano a qualcosa di concreto: tutte le donne e gli uomini sposati ne soffrono ed ognuno le supera a modo loro. Io ho vissuto la crisi di mia moglie ed ora siamo separati, senza figli, ma da qui a dire che il nostro rapporto sia terminato ce ne corre e sai una cosa? il suo amante si è illuso per tantissimo tempo, giocando in maniera molto fine e sottile una partita a scacchi con me e con Lei, Lui giocando dal di dentro ed io dal di fuori perchè ho quasi del tutto troncato i contatti con mia moglie che nel frattempo si vedeva regolarmente con mia moglie in una relazione semi-ufficiale perchè anche lui sposato con figli; beh la partita ha cambiato il suo corso, l'amante è disperato perchè dalla mia separazione mia moglie ha capito tante cose, tra queste che lui non era ciò che voleva ed ha capito che ha combinato un disastro, che del nostro matrimonio ci sono solo macerie. Sai come siamo messi adesso? l'amante ai miei occhi ora più che prima è un fallito immaturo, Lei è depressa, ed io sono sereno e fiducioso nel futuro (premetto che a mia moglie voglio tanto bene ma da qui a dire che si tornerà insieme c'è un abisso). Di storie come le tue me ne sono capitate (ho appena ricevuto un sms di auguri da una donna in cerca di _"__conferme__"_) ma la mia esperienza vissuta dal lato di chi ci ha rimesso tutto, mi ha insegnato che non sono queste le storie che servono a me (perdonami il taglio utilitaristico dell'affermazione): è molto bello ricevere attenzioni da una donna già impegnata perchè questo accresce in maniera smisurata la nostra ego, ci fa pensare che noi siamo capaci di dare a Lei quanto il suo Lui non è in grado di dare, ma è tutto nella nostra mente: sarà vero? Ti racconto un fatto che mi è successo: da 6 anni sono collega di una donna che racchiude in sè tante delle qualità che un uomo desidera; sin dal primo momento che l'ho vista si è accesa in me una lampadina, lo stesso avvenne in Lei (dettomi a posteriori), all'inizio non ci conoscevamo poi, per motivi di lavoro, abbiamo iniziato ad interagire fino a quando un giorno lei mi fece delle domande sulla mia vita privata e sull'andamento del rapporto con mia moglie. Da lì in poi c'è stata un'escalation che ha portato ad avere un livello di confidenza che si ha tra persone che entrano in intimità al punto da sentire l'esigenza di sentirsi costantemente tutte le mattine e di rientro dai weekend ma non c'è stato MAI nessun contatto fisico e dico MAI. Poi è sopraggiunta la crisi del mio matrimonio di cui Lei è venuta a conoscenza. Te la faccio breve tagliando tutto il resto: sin da quando ha saputo della mia crisi e della mia propbabile separazione ha visto in me una minaccia per la sua stabilità familiare, e pian piano mi ha scaricato come si fa con un sacco di sabbia per di più nel momento peggiore del mio percoso di crisi, quando sentivo il bisogno di potermi confidare con qualcuno e di avere il calore di una donna e di un'amica; in quel momento sapevo che mia moglie continuava con il suo amante e la mia amica-collega mi ha scaricato in una maniera durissima, oserei dire brutale, pur utilizzando termini educati (lo ha fatto per sms). Anch'io mi sono sentito dire cose che non avrei mai pensato e non credere che perchè non ci sia stato sesso fossero meno profonde, al contrario a detta sua non si voleva compromettere perchè sapeva che sarebbe stata una strada senza ritorno ecco perchè si è tenuta alla larga da me.........
> 
> Io ho recepito il suo messaggio e mi sono tenuto da parte, solo, come sono tuttora, e senza più contattarla: ora di tanto in tanto mi cerca e mi lancia frasi equivoche....
> ...


:blank:
Grazie del tuo bel scritto, Ast
l'ho letto e riletto e come al solito mi conferma il dato emergente sostanzialmente da tutti o quasi i vs interventi, che e ' di pollice chiaramente verso nei confronti della mia storia ( di fantasmi, mi verrebbe da dire).
Che posso dire?
Solo che la amo, non ho mai amato nessuno cosi', non so se sia amore o ossessione, ma sta di fatto che mi ha stregato, io sono senza difese, mi basta un suo semplice mess e salgo di umore, salvo sprofondare nell'angoscia quando non si fa sentire..devo augurarmi che prima o poi mi passi? Io non riusciro' mai a chiudere, uscirei pazzo. Probabilmente lo sono gia' essendo entrato in una logica del caos che mi impedisce di riprendere gli stessi contatti con me stesso...la mia storia somiglia sempre di piu' a un tragico Vietnam della coscienza, non ne verro' fuori se non trasformato( non in un sacco nero spero !!
Saluti a tutti:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :blank:
> Grazie del tuo bel scritto, Ast
> l'ho letto e riletto e come al solito mi conferma il dato emergente sostanzialmente da tutti o quasi i vs interventi, che e ' di pollice chiaramente verso nei confronti della mia storia ( di fantasmi, mi verrebbe da dire).
> Che posso dire?
> ...


L'amore è fatto di tante cose mio caro.
E noi mettiamo sopra tante cose l'etichetta amore.
Allora senti: basta che ridimensioni un po'.
Goditi quel sms, ma dì a te stesso, è solo un sms.
Non si fa sentire? Non si è dimenticata di me, non mi sta lasciando, semplicemente non può.
Rischi di rovinare tutto altrimenti.
E ricorda che certe storie d'amore sono fatte più rinunce che di altro.
Se la vivi bene e ti sai sacrificare, maturerai molto.
Se le stai tu un attimo distante vedrai meglio i contorni della sua persona e di come si comporta. Potrai capire anche se lei si sta sacrificando per te o se ti sta prendendo in giro.
Ma non farle pressione...na fatica dirai tu.
Occhio all'ansia...ti fa fare cose sbagliate.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Conte, secondo me sei una persona egoista che pensa solo a se stessa.
> .
> Amen.:mrgreen:


Ecco Giobbe per questo mi devi delle scuse. 
Io non mi sono mai permesso simili giudizi nei confronti di un utente.
Andiamoci piano con i giudizi.
Fine dell'outing.


----------



## zona del disastro (2 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'amore è fatto di tante cose mio caro.
> E noi mettiamo sopra tante cose l'etichetta amore.
> Allora senti: basta che ridimensioni un po'.
> Goditi quel sms, ma dì a te stesso, è solo un sms.
> ...


Grazie Conte, sarai pure peso:mexican:ma mi sa che hai tanta esperienza rispetto a uno come me che e' rimasto fermo a mysharonna dei knack:carneval: ve li ricordate?
E' cosi', io da quando mi fidanzai con la mia ex moglie non ho piu' vissuto maturazione in amore, sono rimasto ai 20anni e questa cosa che mi e' capitata adesso mi ha sconvolto, probabilmente non ero preparato a una cosa cosi'..coinvolgente.
Cmq forse va bene cosi', magari un po' di dolore mi ci voleva( non e' che sto diventando un po' masochista??):rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, sarai pure peso:mexican:ma mi sa che hai tanta esperienza rispetto a uno come me che e' rimasto fermo a mysharonna dei knack:carneval: ve li ricordate?
> E' cosi', io da quando mi fidanzai con la mia ex moglie non ho piu' vissuto maturazione in amore, sono rimasto ai 20anni e questa cosa che mi e' capitata adesso mi ha sconvolto, probabilmente non ero preparato a una cosa cosi'..coinvolgente.
> Cmq forse va bene cosi', magari un po' di dolore mi ci voleva( non e' che sto diventando un po' masochista??):rotfl:


Senti vedi con lei di puntare anche sul dialogo, chiedile come si sente, che cosa prova ecc...ecc...guarda sai che anche per lei è molto difficile.
Non so certo se ho tanta esperienza, sto imparando ad avere consapevolezza di certe cose. Poi è così coinvolgente proprio perchè non scontata e non vissuta. Ti posso assicurare che se lei ti fosse accanto 24 ore al giorno per una settimana...uhm...cominceresti a vedere in lei cose che anche tua moglie aveva. 
Per me è solo la convivenza che rovina le storie d'amore.
Mi raccomando amala così come è.

Tanto il perchè non si sa...


----------



## zona del disastro (2 Gennaio 2010)

*dov'e' anna*

Dall'esame della situazione, considerata nella sua globalita' e sinteticita', credo di poter dire che in ultima analisi, e in aggiunta ai dati che gia' possedete, mi manca Anna. Invito le competenti autorita' a mobilitarsi nella ricerca della suddetta.
Grazie
Bertolaso ZDD


----------



## zona del disastro (2 Gennaio 2010)

*conclusione*

Pare che questo thread abbia esaurito le argomentazioni. Del resto e' cosi'. Ad un certo punto quel che si doveva e poteva dire s'e' detto.
Che aggiungere? Io ringrazio tutti, di cuore, siete fantastici davvero.Mi avete aiutato a leggere le trame della mia storia in modo inedito e per certi versi sorprendente. Grazie di nuovo.
E buon 2010 a tutti.
ZDD


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> P*are che questo thread abbia esaurito le argomentazioni. Del resto e' cosi'. Ad un certo punto quel che si doveva e poteva dire s'e' detto.*
> Che aggiungere? Io ringrazio tutti, di cuore, siete fantastici davvero.Mi avete aiutato a leggere le trame della mia storia in modo inedito e per certi versi sorprendente. Grazie di nuovo.
> E buon 2010 a tutti.
> ZDD


eccomi confermata, come sempre.:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eccomi confermata, come sempre.:mexican:


 Oltrettutto ci molla così ...senza il finale? :singleeye:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

ma no, vedrai cara che torna....con una nuova storia!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma no, vedrai cara che torna....con una nuova storia!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Streghe ma di chi sparlate?:carneval:
 Quale finale? Quale storia nuova?Guardate che non siamo in "Ai confini della realta'" :blank:
ps Io con le "storie" ho chiuso.
     Basta.
     Stop.
     Verboten.
     Forbidden.
     Omissis.


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Gennaio 2010)

*Il giorno prima*

Io il giorno primo di questa bomba che e' esplosa nella mia vita, stavo bene.
Avevo la panza, dormicchiavo, giocavo, leggiucchiavo, avevo le mie brave cose senza pretese ma che mi facevano vivere sereno, piu' o meno.
Ora, sembro sting in sciopero della fame, e sara' pure stata un'esplosione di passionalita' mai provata in vita mia, ma mi ha distrutto, raso al suolo..lasciando un panorama appunto di zona del disastro.
Se la mia storia avra' un seguito e la cosa non vi rompe vi terro' aggiornati. E vedremo come va a finire.


----------



## MK (3 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è solo la convivenza che rovina le storie d'amore.
> Mi raccomando amala così come è.
> 
> Tanto il perchè non si sa...


 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io il giorno primo di questa bomba che e' esplosa nella mia vita, stavo bene.
> Avevo la panza, dormicchiavo, giocavo, leggiucchiavo, avevo le mie brave cose senza pretese ma che mi facevano vivere sereno, piu' o meno.
> Ora, sembro sting in sciopero della fame, e sara' pure stata un'esplosione di passionalita' mai provata in vita mia, ma mi ha distrutto, raso al suolo..lasciando un panorama appunto di zona del disastro.
> Se la mia storia avra' un seguito e la cosa non vi rompe vi terro' aggiornati. E vedremo come va a finire.


Ok, e ricorda fratello, che ho rischiato il ban per te...


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, e ricorda fratello, che ho rischiato il ban per te...


Faccio parte del tuo fan club, se c'e':carneval:

Ciao Conte


----------



## Anna A (3 Gennaio 2010)

*un elmetto è per sempre ma..*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Dall'esame della situazione, considerata nella sua globalita' e sinteticita', credo di poter dire che in ultima analisi, e in aggiunta ai dati che gia' possedete, mi manca Anna. Invito le competenti autorita' a mobilitarsi nella ricerca della suddetta.
> Grazie
> Bertolaso ZDD


 
ohi. come va?


----------



## Anna A (3 Gennaio 2010)

*uahahahahah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, e ricorda fratello, che ho rischiato il ban per te...


ma che t'inventi johnny :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che t'inventi johnny :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... no Anna, ha ragione, c'e' andato vicino:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6041&postcount=241

:mexican:


----------



## lele51 (6 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :nuke:Salve a tutti,
> ho una relazione da un anno e mezzo con una donna sposata. Entrambi abbiamo bambini piccoli, lei ha un marito molto innamorato e con cui lei stessa pare vada daccordo e che non le fa mancare niente e dunque vive la nostra storia con un forte senso di colpa. Molte volte in questi mesi mi ha lasciato, ha chiuso, ma poi mi ha sempre ripreso. Io mi sono separato da poco, ma per motivi indipendenti dalla mia attuale relazione.
> Lei all’inizio era molto affettuosa, passionale, piena di slancio ed entusiasmo. Ora da qualche mese mi ha tolto tutta la tenerezza, solo qualche “ti voglio bene”. Anche sessualmente e’ meno presa, anche se i nostri incontri segreti continuano con la stessa frequenza e appagamento di prima.Ma fuori dal letto non la riconosco piu’.  Mi ha anche chiesto di non scriverle e di limitarmi a rispondere ai suoi sms o alle sue telefonate. Io mai le ho chiesto di stravolgere la sua vita familiare, mai mai. Mi sarei accontentato di un po’ di affettuosita’ . Lei invece ora e’ molto controllata anche se poi, se le chiedo se voglia chiudere con me, non mostra decisione di lasciarmi davvero.
> Ora e’ in vacanza con marito e bambini e non si fa sentire manco con un misero sms( “ Non riesco perche’ stiamo sempre insieme” dice riferendosi al marito, ma e’ una stronzata ).
> ...


Bravo... ci sei arrivato da solo!!!!
E tu davvero pensi di amare una donna che si comporta così?... 
Verifica che non abbia un altro giocattolo nuovo fra le mani... verifica!!!
O sei solo preso dal desiderio di avere per te questa donna impossibile...
Ragionaci a freddo... le risposte le troverai da solo...
In bocca al lupo. Lele


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io il giorno primo di questa bomba che e' esplosa nella mia vita, stavo bene.
> Avevo la panza, dormicchiavo, giocavo, leggiucchiavo, avevo le mie brave cose senza pretese ma che mi facevano vivere sereno, piu' o meno.
> Ora, sembro sting in sciopero della fame, e sara' pure stata un'esplosione di passionalita' mai provata in vita mia, ma mi ha distrutto, raso al suolo..lasciando un panorama appunto di zona del disastro.
> Se la mia storia avra' un seguito e la cosa non vi rompe vi terro' aggiornati. E vedremo come va a finire.


Scusate, è un pò che non intervenivo ed ora - con un paio di giorni di ferie - sto rileggendo post su post e storie su storie....lo scrivo qui, ma lo scriverei in altri 3d....credetemi: LASCIATE PERDERE, VE LO DICE UNA CHE HA AMATO ALLA FOLLIA PRATICAMENTE PER 9 ANNI E HA VISSUTO UNA VITA NON VITA: VOI NON SAPETE COME SI STA BENE NON STANDO PIU' MALE..... NON EVITANDO DI VIVERE LA VITA REALE A CAUSA DI NOI STESSI E DI UNA ASSURDITA' CHE CI OSTINIAMO A CHIAMARE AMORE E A CREDER TALE PERCHE' COSI' CI VIENE PRESENTATO DALLA CONTROPARTE MA CHE INVECE E' UN SENTIMENTO CHE NOI SOLO AUTOALIMENTIAMO QUANTO PIU' NON RIUSCIAMO A SCORGERE NELL'ALTRO/A LA MINIMA RISPONDENZA A QUANTO PROVATO/DETTO/PROMESSO .... LASCIATE PERDERE...VIVETE PIUTTOSTO.... MAGARI IL NULLA....MAGARI LA SOLITUDINE....MAGARI STORIE E STORIELLE DA UNA SETTIMANA E VIA....EVITATE DI SPRECARE L'ESISTENZA CON VAMPIRI CHE NON SUCCHIANO SANGUE A TRADIMENTO MA A CUI NOI STESSI PORGIAMO IL COLLO.... 
Scusate il maiuscolo... era come venir lì e prenderti a "pizze" in faccia per farti svegliare...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusate, è un pò che non intervenivo ed ora - con un paio di giorni di ferie - sto rileggendo post su post e storie su storie....lo scrivo qui, ma lo scriverei in altri 3d....credetemi: LASCIATE PERDERE, VE LO DICE UNA CHE HA AMATO ALLA FOLLIA PRATICAMENTE PER 9 ANNI E HA VISSUTO UNA VITA NON VITA: VOI NON SAPETE COME SI STA BENE NON STANDO PIU' MALE..... NON EVITANDO DI VIVERE LA VITA REALE A CAUSA DI NOI STESSI E DI UNA ASSURDITA' CHE CI OSTINIAMO A CHIAMARE AMORE E A CREDER TALE PERCHE' COSI' CI VIENE PRESENTATO DALLA CONTROPARTE MA CHE INVECE E' UN SENTIMENTO CHE NOI SOLO AUTOALIMENTIAMO QUANTO PIU' NON RIUSCIAMO A SCORGERE NELL'ALTRO/A LA MINIMA RISPONDENZA A QUANTO PROVATO/DETTO/PROMESSO .... LASCIATE PERDERE...VIVETE PIUTTOSTO.... MAGARI IL NULLA....MAGARI LA SOLITUDINE....MAGARI STORIE E STORIELLE DA UNA SETTIMANA E VIA....EVITATE DI SPRECARE L'ESISTENZA CON VAMPIRI CHE NON SUCCHIANO SANGUE A TRADIMENTO MA A CUI NOI STESSI PORGIAMO IL COLLO....
> Scusate il maiuscolo... era come venir lì e prenderti a "pizze" in faccia per farti svegliare...


Che dirti:
1) La solitudine è più bella che non stare assieme ad una persona che non ti ama. O che non ami. Ma il sentore che lei non ti ama, crea molti disagi dentro di te. Ti senti sempre, sbagliato, inadeguato, mai abbastanza. Magari dai 100 e ricevi 10.
2) Quello che ti ha bruciato è vedere il tuo sentimento, che immagino nobile e sincero, barattato per 4 denari e a casa mia questo si chiama tradimento.
3) Le storielle sono bellissime; a patto che si giochi in due. Al mattino ci mettiamo assieme e alla sera ci si lascia, abbiamo vissuto una bellissima giornata che ricorderemo sempre con piacere.

Insomma...tu hai capito solo una cosa: non sei stata amata.

Io invece so, di aver capito qualcosa dell'amore solo dopo i 40.
Insomma sono proprio Nikolson...in tutto può succedere...insomma mi ci sono arreso...ok?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La solitudine è più bella che non stare assieme ad una persona che non ti ama. O che non ami.


Assolutamente d'accordo. La solitudine dentro la coppia è quanto di più devastante ci possa essere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. La solitudine dentro la coppia è quanto di più devastante ci possa essere.


E io ho detto basta. 
Dopo aver detto basta, ho capito dove stava l'errore, e ho deciso di non abiurare più all'amore, costi quel che costi. Dispostissimo a pagare qualsiasi prezzo.
Sai no Mika, quando ti scoppia dentro la libertà?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ho detto basta.
> Dopo aver detto basta, ho capito dove stava l'errore, e *ho deciso di non abiurare più all'amore, costi quel che costi. Dispostissimo a pagare qualsiasi prezzo.*
> Sai no Mika, quando ti scoppia dentro la libertà?


Amore e libertà, difficile conciliarli però...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ho detto basta.
> Dopo aver detto basta, ho capito dove stava l'errore, e ho deciso di non abiurare più all'amore, costi quel che costi. Dispostissimo a pagare qualsiasi prezzo.
> Sai no Mika, quando ti scoppia dentro la libertà?


No, spiegamelo perché forse quella libertà mi é difficile comprenderla specialmente sotto l'ottica maschile... racconta:up:
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, spiegamelo perché forse quella libertà mi é difficile comprenderla specialmente sotto l'ottica maschile... racconta:up:
> Bruja


Aprirò un 3d, sennò fedi mi cogliona che vado ot...e mi bastona, pare che si diverta con me come se fossi lo scemo del villaggio...cosa gli ho fatto non si sa...:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mah... la solitudine in compagnia non dovrebbe esistere...perchè se è solitudine non è compagnia...quindi basterebbe guardarsi nelle orbite oculari e dirsi: "che si faaaaaaaaaaaa??? La direzioen è ancora la stessa???".....


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Dopo lunghissima riflessione, sono giunta alla conclusione che con l'amore dopo i 40 è meglio chiudere.
> 
> E bon parei.


Ah si...?
In che senso ?
E suma bin ciapa' alura ......


----------



## zona del disastro (8 Gennaio 2010)

*fine*

Mi ha lasciato.
Dopo giorni di silenzio ha risposto a un mio mess in cui le dicevo che non meritavo quel gelo freddo e che non aveva bisogno di ricorrere a tali crudelta'. 
Mi ha risposto che non ne aveva intenzione, che era stata solo impossibilitata a scrivere e che pero' aveva deciso in pratica di chiudere.
Non credo di violare la sua intimita' se riporto quello che mi ha scritto:
"...scusa ma ho fatto alcuni propositi x l'anno nuovo, da lun andro' da uno psico..anche tu sarai sempre nel mio cuore, ti auguro ogni bene dal profondo del mio cuore e scusa ancora x tutto il male che ti ho fatto..
ciao xxxx dalla tua xxxx" 
e poi a una mia richiesta di poterle parlare, chiarendole che non ritenevo che lei mi avesse fatto del male e che semmai ero io ad avergliene fatto( glielo sempre detto che avendo qualche anno in piu' avrei dovuto essere io a fare quello che era giusto cioe' chiudere senza trascinarla cosi'...ma ci voleva una forza che non avevo), ha risposto  " non ora pero'..tra qualche giorno mi faro' viva io...ti voglio tanto bene".

Ora c'e' solo tanto vuoto in me.
Continuo a dirmi che non la perdo, perche' non l'ho mai avuta.
Ma non c'e' verso di razionalizzare. 
Ma quante lacrime ci sono? Non finiscono mai?

ps perche' uno psicologo? qualchuno sa aiutarmi a capire perche' vuole andarci ? Non mi ha specificato se trattasi di uno psic di coppia o meno.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ah si...?
> In che senso ?
> E suma bin ciapa' alura ......


 
nel senso che se ti sei fatto una vita, è meglio che te la "conservi".

E sennò aspetta pure...ma intanto mettiti comodo!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> ps perche' uno psicologo? qualchuno sa aiutarmi a capire perche' vuole andarci ? Non mi ha specificato se trattasi di uno psic di coppia o meno.


 
magari lo psicologo è single e disponibile pure lui.

Scusa, non voglio essere crudele, ma non riesco a piangere con te. Tu hai una famiglia, pure, preferisco rammaricarmi per loro.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*zona*

Stavo scrivendo un post lungo ed argomentato... ho cancellato tutto perché il sunto della situazione è che lei ha liquidato te ed il periodo che vi riguardava!
Forse non lo ha fatto neppure per tigna ma solo per voltare pagina, e lo psicologo é solo una delle variabili in questa decisione; dire che si scusa per il male che ti ha fatto, che ti vuole bene e che va da un terapeuta è in soldoni: voglio chiudere, non voglio lasciarti un brutto ricordo e ti chiedo scusa oltre ad assicurarti mio affetto, ma ho bisogno di aria, spazio e dieconsigli di un professionista.
Insomma é una liquidazione ad effetto e fatta con opportuni modi, tanto da non avere appigli!!!
Traine le debite conclusioni.
Le mie sarebbero, guarda avanti e non voltarti proprio indietro!
Bruja


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Zona*

mi dispiace ma te la sentivi un po'... Adesso è dura ma vedrai che a poco a poco passerà. Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato.
> Dopo giorni di silenzio ha risposto a un mio mess in cui le dicevo che non meritavo quel gelo freddo e che non aveva bisogno di ricorrere a tali crudelta'.
> Mi ha risposto che non ne aveva intenzione, che era stata solo impossibilitata a scrivere e che pero' aveva deciso in pratica di chiudere.
> Non credo di violare la sua intimita' se riporto quello che mi ha scritto:
> ...


Ehi amico, sono qua.
Ma credimi se lei ti ha scritto così è perchè ti vuole veramente bene. 
Senti so che brucia da morire, ci sono passato.
Per me quel dolore fu come una meteorite che cambiò l'asse del mio pianeta, da quel giorno fu modificato tutto il mio rapporto con l'universo femminile. Lei però dovette lanciare quella meteorite, perchè anch'io come te, ero tutto preso dal mio fantamore per lei, da quello che provavo io e non sentivo nè vedevo la sua situazione. Se avessi accettato di vedere con i suoi occhi, avrei capito. Lei ha dovuto scegliere e lo ha fatto per entrambi. Forse lei ha cercato in mille modi di farti capire quel vorrei tanto, ma io non posso, ma tu hai insistito nel tirare quella corda. Senti so che fa male.
Spero tanto che tu abbia qualche amica, che ti consoli, qualche persona con cui sfogarti per benino. 

Stai certo però che questa esperienza ti farà crescere.

Fai come me, quando incontri una donna, parti sempre dal punto in cui ella è. Ti giuro che puoi sortire degli autentici miracoli facendo così.

Credimi anche lei sta piangendo. Ma mettiti nei suoi panni. 

Non fare come me, che misi un'etichetta e diedi un calcio in culo. Non è giusto. 

Tieni conto del bene che lei ti ha fatto. Ha dovuto fare così anche perchè lei si è accorta di quanto e come ti sei innamorato di lei.

Certo è dolorosissimo venir lasciati, ma pensa anche al dispiacere di chi vorrebbe ricambiare un sentimento in egual misura e non può...mi pare che Hesse in " Sull'amore" scriva certe cose.

Zona...per te ci sono...ok? Scrivimi pure in mp...magari ti racconto io un po' di cose...che non mi va di scrivere in un forum...tra uomini ci si intende. 

Anna...dai portiamolo fuori a ballare...su dai...Anna...dai smettila con la scusa della schiena a pezzi...

Zona ho detto che usciamo in tre ok? Non che lo facciamo in tre...ok?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato.
> Dopo giorni di silenzio ha risposto a un mio mess in cui le dicevo che non meritavo quel gelo freddo e che non aveva bisogno di ricorrere a tali crudelta'.
> Mi ha risposto che non ne aveva intenzione, che era stata solo impossibilitata a scrivere e che pero' aveva deciso in pratica di chiudere.
> Non credo di violare la sua intimita' se riporto quello che mi ha scritto:
> ...


 Perché è una soluzione ragionevole che dovrebbero adottare tanti traditori per affrontare le proprie carenze e insicurezze invece di usare l'amante come stampella.


Per quanto ti riguarda: fai una festa!!! 
Altro che piangere.
Cerca di trovare un senso alla tua vita (anche se un senso non ce l'ha).


----------



## Anna A (8 Gennaio 2010)

*l'opera pia ha chiuso i battenti*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi amico, sono qua.
> Ma credimi se lei ti ha scritto così è perchè ti vuole veramente bene.
> Senti so che brucia da morire, ci sono passato.
> Per me quel dolore fu come una meteorite che cambiò l'asse del mio pianeta, da quel giorno fu modificato tutto il mio rapporto con l'universo femminile. Lei però dovette lanciare quella meteorite, perchè anch'io come te, ero tutto preso dal mio fantamore per lei, da quello che provavo io e non sentivo nè vedevo la sua situazione. Se avessi accettato di vedere con i suoi occhi, avrei capito. Lei ha dovuto scegliere e lo ha fatto per entrambi. Forse lei ha cercato in mille modi di farti capire quel vorrei tanto, ma io non posso, ma tu hai insistito nel tirare quella corda. Senti so che fa male.
> ...


 
ma potrei fare una eccezione se sganciate 2000 euro per sopportarvi.. cariatidi che non siete altro..:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciato.
> Dopo giorni di silenzio ha risposto a un mio mess in cui le dicevo che non meritavo quel gelo freddo e che non aveva bisogno di ricorrere a tali crudelta'.
> Mi ha risposto che non ne aveva intenzione, che era stata solo impossibilitata a scrivere e che pero' aveva deciso in pratica di chiudere.
> Non credo di violare la sua intimita' se riporto quello che mi ha scritto:
> ...


 
posso dirti come la vedo?
non andrà da nessuno psicologo, lascia stare ipotesi e teorie..
sei semplicemente diventato troppo "reale" e questo le crea dei problemi e anche dei sensi di colpa che tenta di svendere come problemi psicologici.
in altre parole: non cerca un altro marito.. spero ti sia chiaro quello che intendo ...


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto ti riguarda: fai una festa!!!
> Altro che piangere.
> Cerca di trovare un senso alla tua vita (anche se un senso non ce l'ha).


:carneval: 
:carneval::carneval:
:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Guarda... io quoto e straquoto... pare impossibile ora mettersi il cappello da giullare...e anche dopo ti verrà un sorriso bolso...e dopo ancora un sorriso sincero ma forse mai più una risata....ma CREDIMI ci saranno tanti tanti tanti sorrisi tra qualche tempo... falla 'sta festa, non la rimandare! Tu sei stato fortunato (come lo son stata io) e neanche lo sai!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> :carneval:
> :carneval::carneval:
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Guarda... io quoto e straquoto... pare impossibile ora mettersi il cappello da giullare...e anche dopo ti verrà un sorriso bolso...e dopo ancora un sorriso sincero ma forse mai più una risata....ma CREDIMI ci saranno tanti tanti tanti sorrisi tra qualche tempo... falla 'sta festa, non la rimandare! Tu sei stato fortunato (come lo son stata io) e neanche lo sai!!!


 E tu che non mi credevi... :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu che non mi credevi... :up:


 Certo...le cicatrici restano... e si vedono...e appaiono quando meno te le aspetti... e scopri che c'è gente intorno che le vede...e che ne prova persino tenerezza...e quando smetti di leccartele prima o poi si rimarginano...rimane il segno ma non c'è più bisogno di mettere unguenti e assumere antibiotici...e la cosa vantaggiosa è che se la cicatrice si è ben rimarginata hai gli anticorpi...


----------



## zona del disastro (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Chiarimenti necessari*

Grazie a tutti voi per le parole che avete avuto per me, sia per criticare che per rincuorare. Ho letto tutto con attenzione e faro' tesoro di consigli, vedute, critiche.
Una cosa pero' vorrei dire a Verena, che forse ha un' idea di me un tantino negativa ma sempre per carenza di informazioni da parte mia.
Lei scrive che si rammarica soprattutto per la mia famiglia, per le mie bambine, il che' le fa onore.
 Ma preciso che:
1 Mia moglie prima di sapere delle mia storia con xxxx mi ha tradito 3 volte negli ultimi 2 anni
2 Il nostro matrimonio e' naufragato per colpa della mia pigrizia, della mia scarsa voglia di dialogo, delle mie mancanze di attenzioni nei confronti della donna che avevo sposato
3 ma anche a causa del suo disprezzo verso di me, della sua eterna insoddisfazione, dei suoi musi, dei suoi eterni bicchieri mezzi vuoti, delle sue pose inesplose
4 io mi sono innamorato di xxxx, non ho cercato storie o sesso, e' successo punto. Se xxxx non mi avesse fatto capire, intuire che non sono lo schifo di uomo che mia moglie mi ha sempre detto di essere, oggi io sarei ancora piu' nella depressione dopo che mia moglie a giugno mi ha confidato con malcelato compiacimento di avermi tradito non una, ma due- tre volte( solo dopo io le ho detto della mia storia, e solo quando lei mi aveva chiesto la separazione gia' da un mese)
5 le mie bambine sono la cosa a cui piu' tengo al mondo, sono fantastiche, mature, sveglie, affettuose, sono il regalo piu' bello che la vita potesse farci...io non avrei chiesto la separazione, e' stata lei a volerla
6 Infine, io sono fuori casa da 8 anni per lavoro, torno solo un paio di volte al mese. Sono sempre stato solo. Sempre.Mai mia moglie si e' fatta sentire vicina, mai un mess, mai una parola di incoraggiamento, mai un apprezzamento..solo disprezzo e rancore. C'e' da stupirsi se mi sono innamorato di un altra, dopo 8 anni di vita semi monacale senza MAI considerare l'ipotesi di fare lo stronzo in giro?

Questo mi sentivo di chiarire, cara Verena, ma non per litigare con te, ci mancherebbe, sei molto cara a scrivere di me, solo per chiarire meglio chi sono, o penso di essere.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Certo...le cicatrici restano... e si vedono...e appaiono quando meno te le aspetti... e scopri che c'è gente intorno che le vede...e che ne prova persino tenerezza...e quando smetti di leccartele prima o poi si rimarginano...rimane il segno ma non c'è più bisogno di mettere unguenti e assumere antibiotici...e la cosa vantaggiosa è che se la cicatrice si è ben rimarginata hai gli anticorpi...


Ma Tinker...è quello che io adoro di certe donne...capito sono vissute, sanno, hanno capito, sono passate per certe macine e ne sono uscite indenni...
Ecco con quelle io so che posso investire...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti voi per le parole che avete avuto per me, sia per criticare che per rincuorare. Ho letto tutto con attenzione e faro' tesoro di consigli, vedute, critiche.
> Una cosa pero' vorrei dire a Verena, che forse ha un' idea di me un tantino negativa ma sempre per carenza di informazioni da parte mia.
> Lei scrive che si rammarica soprattutto per la mia famiglia, per le mie bambine, il che' le fa onore.
> Ma preciso che:
> ...


2) Ti chiarisco le idee: le colpe che ti fai sono solo quelle che ti ha messo in bocca tua moglie, loro, sono maestre nel saltare i fossi. Meglio dire che è naufragato perchè entrambi siete stati incapaci di farlo funzionare. Stop. Tanto la colpa è sempre dell'altro. E cchecazzo...dai 10, loro vogliono 20, dai 20 pretendono 30...o tu sai mettere dei paletti o sei finito.
3) Ma và? Ma và? Io mi sono salvato grazie alle mie amiche, sai? Se mi rincattucciavo là con lei, diventavo una larva di uomo...ma certo sarei stato molto rassicurante per lei, il cagnolino fedele e devoto, ma avrei abiurato a me stesso. 
4) Perfida e stupido tu che le hai prestato ascolto. Ulisse si fece incatenare per udire le sirene e uscirne indenne. Ma figuriamoci, dai cavoli sei caduto nella trappola. Se le donne tradiscono, NON LO DICONO..ok? E se lo dicono, lo fanno solo per ferirti. Per morderti il cuore. 

6) Amico la tua buona stella ti ha salvato! Perchè oltre il danno c'è la beffa, se non stai attento loro, le mogli, ti dicono pure che ti dovevi rassegnare, che questa era la tua parte che ti spettava. Ti sei innamorato? Ma cavoli era il minimo che potesse capitarti. Ma ovvio l'amore fa paura...

Dai Verena è verena...ok? Lei è fatta a modo suo, ok, a volte è un po' suora, ma a me non dispiace. Si arrampica sugli specchi e difende come una tigre le sue certezze. O cerca rassicurazioni. Ma sai meglio di me che se tutti la pensassero allo stesso modo il mondo sarebbe triste.

Non temere...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma potrei fare una eccezione se sganciate 2000 euro per sopportarvi.. cariatidi che non siete altro..:carneval:


Oh là questo si chiama parlare chiaro...dire pane al pane, vino al vino...
Sei forte!!!!:carneval:
Beh...sei tanto cara....ma come sei cara....Anna!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti voi per le parole che avete avuto per me, sia per criticare che per rincuorare. Ho letto tutto con attenzione e faro' tesoro di consigli, vedute, critiche.
> Una cosa pero' vorrei dire a Verena, che forse ha un' idea di me un tantino negativa ma sempre per carenza di informazioni da parte mia.
> Lei scrive che si rammarica soprattutto per la mia famiglia, per le mie bambine, il che' le fa onore.
> Ma preciso che:
> ...


ZDD fattene u na ragione: sei divenuto una minaccia per lei, indipendentemente da ciò che le hai chiesto, nel momento in cui ti sei separato.
Perchè lei, probabilmente, non ha mai pensato di stravolgere la sua vita e lasciare la sua famiglia. Andavi bene negli spezzoni di tempo libero, ma il solo pensiero di poter essere più presente, le ha fatto sentire l'assillo.
E' giusto sbaglòiato che sia così? Non ha molta importanza ormai, volta pagina e rinchiudin il tutto nel cassetto "esperienze di vita".

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2010)

*Zona*

Sarei l'ultima ad avallare un tradimento, ma se tradimento deve essere, sarebbe auspicabile che fosse meno problematico del matrimonio.
Purtroppo nel tuo caso hai veramente da mettere le recenti vicende nel cassetto "esperienze"... magari nella sezione "non ripetere"!!!
Il matrimonio può fallire, e spesso c' sempre un concorso di colpa in varia percentuale, ma l'errore fatale é investire troppo in una relazione clandestina in cui si conosce poco a fondo la persona ed i suoi piani di vita (che non sempre coincidono con gli innamoramenti).
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Verena è verena...ok? Lei è fatta a modo suo, ok,* a volte è un po' suora, ma a me non dispiace. Si arrampica sugli specchi e difende come una tigre le sue certezze. O cerca rassicurazioni.* Ma sai meglio di me che se tutti la pensassero allo stesso modo il mondo sarebbe triste.
> 
> Non temere...



Scusi, ma io e lei, Conte, ci conosciamo?!
Mi pare di no.

E allora parli per sé.

Quanto a Zona, grazie per i chiarimenti, ma era tutto chiarissimo anche prima, e perfettamente espresso al punto 2. La chiave di volta è lì.


----------



## astonished (10 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti voi per le parole che avete avuto per me, sia per criticare che per rincuorare. Ho letto tutto con attenzione e faro' tesoro di consigli, vedute, critiche.
> Una cosa pero' vorrei dire a Verena, che forse ha un' idea di me un tantino negativa ma sempre per carenza di informazioni da parte mia.
> Lei scrive che si rammarica soprattutto per la mia famiglia, per le mie bambine, il che' le fa onore.
> Ma preciso che:
> ...


Ciao,
per quello che può servirti, si capisce da quello che scrivi che sei una persona perbene e non un farfallone che se ne va in giro sparando a grappolo sul mucchietto di donne che incontra.  Ora starai male di certo ma rileggiti il mio post quando ti raccontai della mia amica/collega che mi ha fatto entrare nella sua intimità (dialettica e non fisica) per poi scaricarmi brutalmente poco dopo la mia separazione perchè evidentemente ero diventato un pericolo in carne ed ossa e non più l'altro capo del telefono che ti ammira o l'email infarcita di complimenti! Insomma la stampella l'ha voluta buttare per evitare che "qualcuno" si accorgsesse del suo "zoppicare". Ecco, a te è successo qualcosa di simile, anxhe se amplificato dal fatto che la storia con lei l'hai vissuta a differenza del mio caso.

Posso dirti un paio di cose (apparentemente in contraddizione tra loro):



Le donne sono molto ma molto più determinate di noi uomini quando prendono una decisione, dunque se lei ha deciso difficilmente tornerà indietro pertanto è inutile che ti te ne stia lì ad aspettare un suo contatto, un suo sms, sprechi tempo ma molto più sprechi la tua vita.
Quando il suo proprosito vacillerà, e credimi, capiterà perchè nessuno è così forte da non vacillare mai, allora probabilmente si farà viva, forse anche evocando i bei momenti del passato e magari tu intenderai qualcosa di divers: è in questo momento che dovrai essere forte; non cedere, sii fermo, pur restando sincero e non rinnegando il passato e ciò che hai provato per lei, ma metti la corsa persa e vai avanti.
Sei ancora giovane e puoi rifarti una vita ma non avere troppa fretta infilandoti in storie senza sbocco: rielabora quanto hai vissuto e rielabora la storia con tua moglie, e cerca di andare oltre con il pensiero, magari ti sorprenderai.

Ti auguro tanta fortuna e ti consiglio di prenderti cura di Te stesso, di volerti bene, ricorri ad un po' di sano egoismo (quello ch non va a scapito altrui) e vedrai pian piano ricostruirai il tuo mucchietto di certezze.

Ti scrive uno che si è separato da meno di un anno, che da allora è solo, che di domenica pomeriggio alle 18.00 di sera sta quì a scriverti dal letto con un notebook sulle gambe, ma che finita questa risposta si cambierà, andrà a farsi un giro, a prendere aria a vedre gente perchè è molto meglio che restare a rimuginare su quello che poteva essere e non è stato.............i treni passano ma prima o poi finiscono.

Spero nel frattempo tu stia meglio.

Ti saluto.

:up:


----------



## zona del disastro (10 Gennaio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> per quello che può servirti, si capisce da quello che scrivi che sei una persona perbene e non un farfallone che se ne va in giro sparando a grappolo sul mucchietto di donne che incontra. Ora starai male di certo ma rileggiti il mio post quando ti raccontai della mia amica/collega che mi ha fatto entrare nella sua intimità (dialettica e non fisica) per poi scaricarmi brutalmente poco dopo la mia separazione perchè evidentemente ero diventato un pericolo in carne ed ossa e non più l'altro capo del telefono che ti ammira o l'email infarcita di complimenti! Insomma la stampella l'ha voluta buttare per evitare che "qualcuno" si accorgsesse del suo "zoppicare". Ecco, a te è successo qualcosa di simile, anxhe se amplificato dal fatto che la storia con lei l'hai vissuta a differenza del mio caso.
> 
> Posso dirti un paio di cose (apparentemente in contraddizione tra loro):
> ...


Grazie Ast, davvero grazie di cuore...
Io mi ritenevo oramai invulnerabile alle cose del cuore, credevo di aver gia' dato. Ma come spesso mi capita di dirmi, la vita e' una continua smentita di me stesso.
Che dire? Sopravvivero' probabilmente, in attesa di poter riacquistare la tua stessa amara seraficita'( se mi passi l'espressione) che poi era anche mia fino a meno di 2 anni fa.
Sospetto che uscirne sara' piuttosto dura vista l'intensita' della storia che ho vissuto. 
Vorrei cambiare casa( c'e' ancora il suo profumo sulle cose, e i capelli dappertutto sob), citta',lavoro, faccia...vorrei cambiare tutto e non cambiare niente. 
Vorrei fermare il tempo a quando l'ho avuta tra le mie braccia l'ultima volta senza sapere che non ci sarebbe stata un'altra occasione.
Non voglio piu' innamorarmi.
               Mai piu'.
                   Never more.
                             No mas.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie Ast, davvero grazie di cuore...
> Io mi ritenevo oramai invulnerabile alle cose del cuore, credevo di aver gia' dato. Ma come spesso mi capita di dirmi, la vita e' una continua smentita di me stesso.
> Che dire? Sopravvivero' probabilmente, in attesa di poter riacquistare la tua stessa amara seraficita'( se mi passi l'espressione) che poi era anche mia fino a meno di 2 anni fa.
> Sospetto che uscirne sara' piuttosto dura vista l'intensita' della storia che ho vissuto.
> ...


Fratello ora sai cosa vuol dire blindare il cuore. Ora lo sai. Dai ti assicuro, passa tutto...e non negare ad altre donne, almeno il piacere dell'amore.
Io ho fatto così ed è andata come è andata.
Forse ti sei innamorato perchè bene o male, avevi un enorme bisogno di affetto. Tutto qua. Vedrai, zona, che se sei in giro, ci sono donne che solo al guardarti ti capiranno, e ti daranno affetto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusi, ma io e lei, Conte, ci conosciamo?!
> Mi pare di no.
> 
> E allora parli per sé.
> ...


Mi presento, sono il conte: conosciamoci, quando vuoi e dove vuoi, io non temo, scusami, non volevo giudicarti, ti ho solo descritto come mi appari. Fai sempre presto a parlare te, mettiti, un attimo nei panni di chi scrive qualche volta. Almeno tanti utenti lo fanno.


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Tinker...è quello che io adoro di certe donne...capito sono vissute, sanno, hanno capito, sono passate per certe macine e ne sono uscite indenni...
> Ecco con quelle io so che posso investire...


 Mi sa tanto che non è che vuoi investire su di loro...vuoi investire loro...come certi treni...di cui non è certa la destinazione ma solo il luogo di partenza...:rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi presento, sono il conte: *conosciamoci, quando vuoi e dove vuoi, i*o non temo, scusami, non volevo giudicarti, ti ho solo descritto come mi appari. Fai sempre presto a parlare te, mettiti, un attimo nei panni di chi scrive qualche volta. Almeno tanti utenti lo fanno.


ma anche no.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che non è che vuoi investire su di loro...vuoi investire loro...come certi treni...di cui non è certa la destinazione ma solo il luogo di partenza...:rotfl:


No, senti, veramente, per me le donne sono persone, insomma, con ognuna di loro investo un rapporto unico e particolare. Ovvio, sono più attratto da certe che da altre, anzi pensa, per certe provo proprio repulsione. 
Poi senti, a me piace tanto, quando stanno loro sopra...e ridono felici...con i capelli che vanno dappertutto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma anche no.


Come vuoi mia cara, 
Il conte è sempre a tua disposizione.
Che male mi faresti?
E pensare che volevo organizzare un raduno, e invitare le persone ad una ad una in mp...
Affittavo una villa per l'evento...
Timidona


----------



## zona del disastro (11 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, senti, veramente, per me le donne sono persone, insomma, con ognuna di loro investo un rapporto unico e particolare. Ovvio, sono più attratto da certe che da altre, anzi pensa, per certe provo proprio repulsione.
> Poi senti, a me piace tanto, quando stanno loro sopra...e ridono felici...con i capelli che vanno dappertutto:up:


Questa non la dovevi dire Conte:sbatti:

E adesso piangero' tutta la notte ripensandola nella sua posizione preferita...
Credo che mi concedero' mezzo Jack Daniels..

ps Conte guarda che qui' ci cacciano:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Questa non la dovevi dire Conte:sbatti:
> 
> E adesso piangero' tutta la notte ripensandola nella sua posizione preferita...
> Credo che mi concedero' mezzo Jack Daniels..
> ...


E te ne dico un'altra...sai no che è dopo i 40 che finalmente si lanciano e si disinibiscono del tutto, no? Lì si che devono combattere sul serio, contro le loro nuove insicurezze. Lì si ti dicono..." Ehi, sono una DONNA, e non na stupida velina"...:carneval::carneval:
Dopo i 40 o si impara l'amore...o non si è capito un cazzo.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Ma basta con sti luoghi comuni, ma veramente, che noia.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma basta con sti luoghi comuni, ma veramente, che noia.


Ma dai vere, lascia un po' di verve adolescenziale a noi post quarantenni...uffa...dai smolete un fià...
Cavoli qua su tradi...è tutto diventato così pesante...

Dai facciamo il raduno...

Va ben allora dicci tu, qual'è la posizione che va bene.
Occhio è che se lo fai in una certa posizione è amore, altrimenti è sesso sai???

Ok, si, ok ho capito, l'intimità il dialogo...ok, il confronto, il rapporto, il relazionarsi, il costruire assieme, si ho capito...ok...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2010)

maro' te la canti e te la suoni!:mexican:


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2010)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> maro' te la canti e te la suoni!:mexican:


No, ha elencato esattamente le cose che gli piacerebbe diventassero una quotidiana realtà  esistenziale!
Bruja


----------

